# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 26



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, good luck to you all


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hah!  First!  

Dawn, good luck for tomorrow.

C xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Ohhh poop   Me second then      

Dawn masses of       for EC tomorrow here's to lots of lovely eggs to make lots of lovely embies with  

Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evening All,

Just wanted to wish Dawn all the best for tomorrow, hope you get lots of bumper eggs tmorrow.

Fiona, hope you are okay and had a nice time shopping.  Good to hear that you and DH have a plan of attack for the way forward.

Hannah, how you bearing up on the 2ww.

Just a quick update from me as DH is away tomorrow for a few days on business so want to spend some time with him if I can tear him away from the golf.  That's me been on the drugs a week now and so far so good as not suffered any side effects, and a/f is about to start so feeling quiet relaxed about things.  Ended up going for mexican last night and had a lovely beef enchilada (beef up my protein levels) was yummy even though I was water and had to pass on the Margarita cocktails.

Hope everyone is well

Vonnie


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everybody-cheer's for the good wishes.
Canny believe it's been a week from ec.Feeling okay ,a few aches and pains.
Really dont want to become a knicker checker just yet.....Compulsive 
Quick question -If my body has been completely swiched off with zolodex since begining May,would I get implantation bleeding as I havent had a period since april....mmm I wonder
Maybe I'm just stupid 
Lainey xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Guys

juxt a quicky to wish Dawn all the best for tomorrow  

Vonnie, your lack of Margaritas will be worth it    However I might be having enough of them at the moment for both of us  

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a quickie so I can find you all again 

*Dawn* - wishing you masses of luck for EC tomorrow       Hope it all goes smoothly and you get lots of great eggs and then top quality embies from it  

*Fiona* - really sorry to hear it wasn't to be this time  Good to see you have a plan for the way forward 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend - back for personals in next couple of days.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

sorry for being away for so long, had a lovely break with DH and have jsut booke dmore time off as I squeezed in a week in Germany before our official holiday in September - spoiled - me?  

Hope everyone is ok, good to see that you are all still here chatting. I am trying not to think about "all this", but cannot wait for the FET in October.

Dawn - good luck for today!!!  

Mimou - what great news!!!!!  

A BIG hug for everyon else: Maz, Elaine, Jayne, Fiona, Vonnie, Lainey, Hannah, Clarabelle, Helen, Doodler, Jan, Littleareca, Kat, Katerina, Suz and Charlie, Finbarina, Ebony (hope I got everyone!!) - thanks for not forgetting me. 

Caroline


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Fiona-   really sorry to hear it didn't work again- I think it gets harder with each cycle to come to terms with it but a plan is always a good thing. The Zita West books are good and trying some other therapies can really help you even if its only to de-stress with the added bonus it might help.

Dawn- masses of luck for a good EC today     about the christening- the timing was way off  for you - this time next week you'll be PUPO though..                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

mimou- glad GP is being helpful 

caroline- welcome back! You spoil yourself!

lainey- good luck for 2ww  If you were to have implantation bleeding- i don't think the zoladex would affect that- your lining  has been built up by the drugs ready for implantation- bear in mind that no bleeding is also a good sign- everyones different

vonnie- glad no side effetcs- you're sooo lucky! Stay relaxed!

maz- if i could really get into the manual stuff I would come and varnish your doors but sadly I much prefer ordering men to do this now-a-days than actually doing it myself- I;m just trying to keep things moving by doing bits here and there- TORTURE- 3 rooms to strip by frid---aaargh. what a  giggly photo- would love to meet bubba so give me a shout if you've any time during maternity...


hi Maz, Elaine, Jayne, Fiona, Vonnie, Lainey, Hannah, Clarabelle, Helen, Doodler, Jan, Littleareca, Kat, Katerina, Suz and Charlie, Finbarina, Ebony, kirsty   I cheated by copying and pasting  from caroline but the sentiment is the same

dx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

Fiona - so sorry to hear that it didn't work this time. Although I am sorry to hear about Mike Tyson look, it is definately better than bottling up all of the pain. I hope you are feeling a tiny bit better this week, but these things take time and you need to look after yourself. Sending lots of hugs and prayers and thoughts   

Lainey and Hannah - how are you doing ? Hope you are kkeping busy and the 2ww isn't dragging too much  

Dawn - hope you are recovering from a successful e/c and a bumper crop of eggs. Good luck for fertilisation and a speedy recovery   

take care everyone x x x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Fiona - I  meant to say that I have a Marilyn Glenville book which has some useful stuff in it, pm me your address if you would like me to post it to you


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just been catching up on your posts only got  a min as am at work

just wanted to say

fiona sorry about result honey, nothing i can say, sending you a big  

mimou all sounds good

peanuts good luck for today honey

jan sorry about your dads friend 

ok really have to run will try and get back on before i go away but off on wed morning to france for 8 days and soooo much to get done, am at work tomorrow so will try and nip on

good luck

k xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me, lying on the sofa trying to take it easy.  Got 15 eggs today!     really pleased - just a bit tired and sore just now, but hoping that a good nights sleep will sort me out.

Will catch up properly tomorrow
Dxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

15 Dawn- bloomin heck your ovaries are good    well done you! Hope you're not too sore or groggy- good luck for the dreaded phone call tomorrow  
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dawn,

Fab news on getting 15 eggs no wonder you are sore.  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow.

Vonnie


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow Dawn - amazing!    

Take it easy, and hope you have lots of lovely embies growing.    

C xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Dawn

congratulations on getting 15 eggs.   for a good fertilision rate today  

Jayne

PS - my news....I received a letter yesterday saying my appeal about my banding at work has been successful.  I was re-banded a 7.  This is the same band as the job I'm applying for but I still think I'll go for it, even though it's not a promotion as the funding for my post looks a bit shaky.


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Firstly i'd just like to say thanks so much to you all for welcoming me here!

AF started yesterday and I've been trying to phone ERI on the number they gave me but it just rings onto a machine saying that their hours are from 8-4.  I'm getting all stressy    as I thought I was supposed to speak to someone withing 24hrs?  Am I?!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Another quick one because I should be getting bathed and dressed 

*Littleareca* - sorry I think I forgot to say a big welcome to you. Don't worry about just getting the machine, if you just leave a message and contact number someone will get back to you as soon as they can  I found it more unusual to actually get to speak to a person than the machine  The clinic is also particularly busy at specific times of day due to procedures and people being in, so the Nurses generally phone back as soon as they have a minute. Good luck 

*Jayne* - brilliant news about your appeal going through  Good luck with the other job though too 

*Dawn* - 15 eggs is fantastic  Got everything crossed for great news on fertilisation rates      

Right better get on as I've just embarassingly had to turn down a visit from a friend because I'm still sitting here slobbing out in my nightie 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie to say goodbye and good luck, am off to france in the morning for 8 days and not even packed yet, am at work just now so trying to get everything done so i can get home sharp and get stuff done so better run

dawn fab news 15 eggs is great, good luck for fertilisation and et, will be thinking of you, take it easy

ok have to run 

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning,

just a quick look to see how Dawn was doing - WOWEEE - 15 eggs. Here is a little fertilisation dance for them (carefully choreographed (spell??) for maximum effect   :

            

Also: huge apologies to Kirsty, who I forgot in my list of 'hellos' - have a great holiday!!!!

Littleareca - I agree with eclaire. Best and quickest is to leave a message on the clinic's answer machine. I understand that it can be stressful not being able to speak to a nurse, but they are busy. Good luck!!!!  Are you at work and don't want somebody else to pick up the call? Mention it on the message and the nurses will not give anything away.

Jayne - well done on your appeal - congrats and good luck for the job application!!!

Lainey and Hannah - all the best for your 2ww - how are yo both doing?

Fiona - so sorry to read your news - good for you to have a plan already. Wishing you strength and that your PMA returns. Big  

Doodler: i always scan everybodies messages for an (almost) complete list of names - scatter brain me!!   How are you doing Mrs busy??  

Lots of love to everyone.

Caroline


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn- hoping for good news today 

Jayne- congrats on your banding!Go with the stable money 

Caroline- I can barely move my shoulders today after a day of frantic wallpaper stripping yesterday- I was like a woman possessed and was not going to be beaten. Who knows what the delivery man thought when I opened the door hair all frizzy from the steam, face red and sweaty and a manic look on my face  Dining room today....
how is work going? Are you busy? Do you ever find to hard to motivate yourself being self employed? I really struggle sometimes not that I'm usually stripping walls.

dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your lovely messages, really appreciate them  

Called in this morning for my fertilisation rates - so now have 12 embies!    Got to call tomorrow, for a time to go in on Thursday for a 3 day transfer.  I've asked that if I have enough left over for freezing that they would let them go to Blast - so will see what happens.

Still a bit sore, but had a good night sleep and have been lazing around all morning!  Although have now managed to tick something off my list of things to do - have organised a service for my Dyson, which hasn't been very well for a few weeks!

Jayne - well done on your appeal  , but agree with Doodler, think you should go for the new job! 

Elaine - don't worry, I'm still in my PJ's at this time  , really must get showered and dressed  .  How's the ribs keeping?

Kirsty - have a fabby holiday - hope the weather is good for you  

AnneS - thanks for the fertilisation dance - obviously worked a treat! How you doing?

Doodler - well done you on your stripping     Hope the delivery man didn't get too much of a shock    Good luck with the dining room.

Littleareca - as the girls have said, if you leave a message, the nurses will get back to you today.  They're busy with early morning appts between 8 and 10am, then people like me phoning in for fertilisation rates from 11am, then people phoning for blood results from 12noon.  It's usually a bit quieter in the afternoon, so they'll call you back, or you could try to call them again alter on.  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle       

Vonnie - how's d/r coming along?  When are you back for baseline scan?

Helen - how's week 4 of d/r?    Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, here's hoping for stimms this week       

Clarabelle - have you got a date for starting yet?  sorry have forgotten already - brain is mush!

Hannah & Lainey - how's your 2ww going?      

Any one fancy meeting up later this week or early next week?

Big hugs to everyone  
Take care
Dawnx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn- fab news on your little embryos.Haven't you done well!   Here's to 2  ( or more)clear winners by thurs.I'm sure you will get blast to freeze if the stats are about 40% so that would be good news too. Getting dressed? are you mad- milk it girl milk it!  I'd be up for a meet up if the dates work out- got to move out and stay with rellies again next week for the second phase woodwork tx

dx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hoooray dawn - fantastic news !!!!! Grow embies !! Short protocol sounds to have suited you. Good luck for thursday's transfer  

Vonnie - how is the stabbing going ?? Hope you feel ok 
Helen - hope you get the happy drugs on thursday   

Good Luck to Hannah    

Elaine - hope you are taking it really easy

hello to everyone elsexxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Doodler

Think I've milked it long enough!!  Going to give in now and get dressed -although might have some lunch first!  

Can't believe you have to move out again.  At least it won't just be me living between places - we're moving to the in-laws next Wednesday    Are you guys going to stay in this house when you finish all your hard work, or are you selling up and miving again?  Think you deserve to put your feet up for a while.

Hi Mimou, you sneaked on while I was typing!  Hoe you doing?  Does it all seem real yet  

Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon Girls,

Hpw are you all, I cannot get motivated to doing anything today just want to sit on my bum watching crapping tv eating chocolate but need to wash the floors so better get on an clean them.

Dawn, fab news, hope you get a few winners to blast, I'm sure you will.

Jayne and Kirsty, hope you both have a fab holiday.  Great news on your promotion Jayne.

Doodler, don't envy you moving in with your rellies next week but it will be worth it to get your house perfect.

LittleArca, hope you get on ok with your phone call.

Well half way through d/r and currently a/f in here but so for so good and still feeling pretty good with no real side effects.  I'm due back next Thursday for my next scan so we'll see what happens then.

Hope everyone is well 

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry not post in a few days but have been reading all the posts.

Jayne - well done on getting your appeal - good luck with applying for the job!  Hope you have a great holiday.

Dawn - congrats on lots of embies - thats amazing!  will be thinking of you for ET on Thursday.

Doodler - thats a shame you have to move out again but will be worth it in the end as Vonnie said!

LittleArca - know what you mean about getting through to ERI.  I got AF on the day of my first exam!!!  I was trying furiously to call them whilst sitting in the car park at the exam hall !!!  Was thinking about that all way through exam!
Hope you get a call back soon!

Vonnie - glad you have no side effects - good luck with scan on Thursday.

Helen - hope Thursday's scan lets you start on stimms!

Caroline -thanks for asking about 2ww - hope you doing fine.

Fiona - hope you and DH are looking after each other - been thinking about you lots.

Lainey - how is the 2ww going?  Hope you are doing okay.  Did you say you were working through it?  Sorry cant remember!

Quick update from me - so busy at work which is better cause it makes my 2 weeks go faster.  I started off feeling more positive but now keep worrying about AF arriving.  Was mega tired at the weekend and last night went out for a meal with DP which was lovely but really tired.  Also lots of AF-like pains.  I just hope that AF does not arrive before Friday - I just at least want to go and get blood taken etc. and be told rather than find out on my own beforehand.
3 days to go!  Just keeping up the hope .........

Hi to everyone else - sorry on my lunch hour so better dash.  
Speak soon

Hannahx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Dawn - that's great news to have all those embies! Hope they are dividing beautifully and there are two great ones to put back on Thursday     I'm sure they'll let your 'spares' go to blast if there are at least 3 or 4 doing well.

Fiona - so sorry yours didn't work, and hope you are DH are looking after each other.   Good luck for March, and having some time off before then    

Hannah - tiredness and AF like pains could well be good news! Keep (gently!) busy as you say and fingers crossed for great news on Friday    

Vonnie, Helen, Lainey, Littleareca - good luck with your cycles!  Keeping chirpy sounds good  

Hello to everyone else - hope you're well.  After a crap week last week, i'm having a week off sick, which is lovely and helping me feel more in control.  worst symptoms are being sick and indigestion in the evening but hey, lots of spots now on face too    Must have lost all pride in appearance as I'm just glad its not uncomfortable  

love

Katerina


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Day 8 today.
Been having a few twinges in my lower back,getting a wee bit worried as time goes in.
With IUI I usually made it to day 12/14 then started bleeding.I'm praying nightly that it doesnt arrive this time.No symptons like last time,my bust has not been sore which I hope is a good sign.
I have been on holiday for the past two weeks,which has been great.Had to ask the boss for monday as well,as it's test day.You can imagine how that went down .
Hey onward and upwards ....
Lainey x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi

Great news Dawn!!    Am thinking of you and wish you all the best with this cycle     

Much love to everyone

Jo xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi!

How are you?   .  Lots to catch up on and giving DH a lift to go out in a wee while so will bash on!  
Sorry, first must do this for everyone       , just to remind us of what its like when the sun does come out!!  Isn't this just a soggy August!!

Lainey - Oh, getting close to test day..lots of       for the next few days and good for you for resting up and thinking   fingers crossed..

Katerina - Sorry to hear about crap, sicky week last week   .  Hope feeling bit better after a bit of feet up this week 

Hannah - Good for you keeping busy, last couple of days are the hard ones     .  Fingers crossed for the best news on Friday 

Vonnie -  Was quite jealous of you and DH going out for Mexican as its not top of my DH's list!! Glad you enjoyed and   for the next week of down reg.

Dawn - Fantastic, fabby news      for you!!  Grow embies grow and little   for the 2 going back on Thursday!  

Doodler - How you doing   .

Missed lots but thinking of you!

Well end of week 4 of d/r and I'm just fine, no symptoms, no wobblers (and no bleed    ) so of course now a bit nervous about what scan is going to tell us tomorrow and whether "we are in business" (DH just looked over my shoulder and they were his words   )  Anyway we'll see tomorrow, better go take him out!
Take care

Helenx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Helen,

Good luck for tomorrow.  Hope you get onto those happy drugs tomorrow

Vonnie


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your support girls.  Got an appt with Dr Tay in Sept so will see what he has to say about going forward.

Dawn - well done on all your embies, good luck with ET.

Hannah and Iainey - hang in there not long to go.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.

Helen - hope you get on the stimms tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else I've missed.

Fiona


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

Jayne - well done on your job banding - good luck with the new job application. Are you all packed and ready for holidays? Hope you both have a magical time with a bit of lovely     Where are you going ?

Vonnie - I hope you got the floors mopped and sparkling . I think you should blame a lack of motivation on the d/regs ! Chocolate biscuits sound just the ticket  

Helen - hope you are good to go tomorrow . Good Luck !!  

Hannah and lainey - thinking of you as you get closer to testing. Thinking of you both and hoping you are both managing to avoid going loopy with the waiting and wondering. Keeping fingers crossed for you both    

Doodler - how are you doing on the workrate/motivation? I am going back to work next week and I think it will do me good - I am such a terrible procrastinator !  How is the house going ?

Katerina - hope you feel a bit less queasy and are looking after yourself

Dawn - how are you recovering ? Hope those fab embies are racing ahead   Good Luck for tomorrow!! 

Fionam - hope you are feeling a little better and that Dr Tay appointment will shed some light on things. Look after yourself and remember we are here    ^hugme

Hello to Clarabelle, maz, littleareca, Kat, Elaine, Jo and everyone I have forgotten. Take care


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Did I see blue sky this afternoon, or was it just my eyes deceiving me! 

Vonnie - I so know what you mean about getting motivated - keep looking round at half packed boxes and thinking I should be doing something.  But decided to leave it to DH - as its my birthday today and don't think I should spend it packing!  Have reverted to your tactics of watching TV and eating choc 

Hannah - well done you keeping so busy, tiredness and AF symptoms can be a good sign too, here's hoping      

Katerina - think you deserve a week off work, hope you're feeling better for it  

Lainey - as I've said to Hannah, a few twinges can be a good sign so keeping fingers crossed      

Helen - glad you don't have horrible d/r symptoms - hope things went well at ERI this morning, keeping everything crossed for happy hormones for you       

Fiona - well done on getting a follow up appt organised, hope it will give you the answers you need   

Mimou - recovering ok ta, although still a bit sore and bloated - can't remember if that's normal after 2 days?   Enjoy you're last week of freedom before heading back to work  

Jo - thanks you, great to hear from you.  Is bubba keeping you busy?  

Big hugs to everyone, think I'm going to brave heading to the shops for supplies - have run out of choc biscuits!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello ,

I have a scan at the pregnancy support unit tomorrow lunchtime (because of tubal probs) . Bit terrified
Karen x x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mimou,

Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you will be fine and the staff there are really nice.  

Vonnie


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi!!

Yipee! I can go onto stimms as from tomorrow!     Scan was borderline so they did a blood test which showed the levels were low so good to go! Thanks for all your good wishes   .  If there's one thing I'm learning from our (mini) experience, it's not to worry (about the small stuff anyway!!)

Dawn-  Half packed boxes, Birthday??  Sorry the 2 dont go together! Hoping sore and bloated is a good sign and good luck for tomorrow   

mimou -     thinking of you tomorrow and sure scan is for caution's sake.

Big hello and hugs to everyone else, better dash Orange 2 4 1 cinema tonight!

Take good care
Helenxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Mimou, all the VERY best for tomorrow    

Dawn, take care and    

Helen, that's great news

Hannah and lainey, wishing you the BFP that you so desire

better go - got to finish packing...flying to Italy tomorrow at 6am

I'm really going to try to give the internet cafe a miss and just chill so if I'm not around...just to let you know I'm thinking of you all

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, just dropping in to say sorry not been about much (I have been lurking however to see how everyone is).  Good luck everyone going through tx at the moment or starting soon and to Lainey and Hannah on 2ww, fingers crossed for you.   

Mimou, fab news, good luck tomorrow.

Dawn, good luck tomorrow too with ET .

Sorry no time for personals but back soon.  

Chook


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry but on very quickly again, which is fast becoming my catchphrase  

Anyway a big  to everyone and I really will try to do some personals soon 

*Dawn* - wishing you loads of luck for some top quality embies for ET tomorrow and a nice easy transfer too       Hope you have had/are having a great birthday 

*Mimou* - how exciting but nerve-wracking about the scan  I'll be keeping everything crossed that you see a lovely flickering heartbeat tomorrow and that all looks good       

*Hannah* - hope you are bearing up and, as Dawn says, what you describe could be promising signs  Got everything crossed for you on Friday      

*Lainey* - good luck to you for Friday too     

*Helen* - great news about getting on to happy hormones  There's been an awful lot of us this year had long periods of downreg 

*Jayne *- hope you have a wonderful holiday and have some lovely Italian ice cream for me   

*Kirsty* - sorry I think I missed you, but hope you also have a great holiday  

*Doodler* - sounds like I need you to come round and either organise my house or motivate/organise me to do it  Well done on getting so much done 

*Vonnie* - hope downreg is still going well and you continue to avoid any side effects 

*Clarabelle* - can't recall if I said to you how brilliant your weight loss is   and great news that you are now booked in for your cycle 

Hello to *Katerina, Maz, Jo, Chook, Littleareca, Fiona, Caroline Anne, Jan, Kat*, and really sorry if I've missed anyone 

You'd have thought I'd have more time to post now I'm off work, but I seem to have no time for anything  I think I need someone to help with my organisational skills, which have recently gone by the wayside! Never mind, I did a better job of this post than expected 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Mimou - i've got everything crossed that your scan will go well and there will be a beautiful heartbeat     (are you 7 weeks yet - I think thats the earliest they 'expect' to see one - otherwise they should be able to see a nice sac in the right place, and can confirm the heartbeat in a week or two's time?)

good luck!

K xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Sorry for the quick "me" post.  
Been dreading AF starting before I get to test tomorrow..... and had AF pains all day - think thats it started now........ so upset.  Was not really prepared for how I would feel - just wanted to get to tomorrow to test before found out myself.  Just wish it would go away again!

Hannah


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

ET over quite quickly this morning - spent more time talking to the embryologist!  Now have 2 grade 2 8 cell embies on board so am officially PUPO    

We've got about 8 embies left, at various stages and grades, but enough to go to Blast before freezing, so need to call on Monday to see what's happened with them, fingers crossed I'll have at least a couple to freeze   

Karen - keeping fingers and toes crossed that your scan goes well today, thinking of you      

Helen - Yeah - at long last your on stimms  , that's great news!  Its ok, I didn't give in to the temptation of packing yesterday - did lots of lounging about and then a wee nosey round the shops - have seen a lovely new duvet cover and curtains for my new house, just need to persuade DH!

Chook - good to hear from you, how you doing?    Any news of starting treatment?

Elaine - congrats on becoming a lady of leisure - have you succumbed to day time TV yet?   Managed to switch Jeremy Kyle off this morning    Best way to get organised is to start with a long list - that's what I've done today - a long list of all the things DH needs to do before moving out next week   

Kat - How are you feeling today?  Hope the sickness is dying down.  Are you going back to work next week?

Jayne - hope you have a fab holiday - and yes think you deserve to chill out, so try to resist the internet cafes!

Big hugs   to everyone
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hannah

You must have snuck on just as I was posting.

Please try not to give up hope just yet - AF pains can be a good sign too, and a few spots might be late implantation bleeding.  I know its so hard when you're so close to test day, but please don't give up yet   

Go and put you feet up and try to take it as easy as posibble until tomorrow.            
Dawnxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hannah
Just to say thinking of you and got everything crossed for tomorrow.

            

Helenxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

thankyou for your lovely messages 
we had scan today and it was by far the most nerve-shredding experience of my life (and dh too ). Because of fibroid, it was very difficult for the sonographer to see anything and it took ages. After 5 mins my legs started to shake uncontrollably and nurses had to hold them  eventually saw tiny pip with h/b *in the right place* at which made me cry (and shake more )

It is still early days(6w)(nurses stressed this) and am taking nothing for granted but it was so nice to come away from Little France with some good news for once. (I usually leave needing hanky/stiff drink/ big hug) 
I never stop being amazed at the kindness of the staff there 

Dawn - congrats on your pupo state - here's to a speedy 2ww  

Hannah- I am thinking of you, sending big  thoughts. Good Luck.

helen - good luck with the happy drugs. here is some fairy dust for your follies  

Hello to Kat, Katerina, Jan, Jo, Maz,Lainey, Littleareca,Doodler, Chook, clarabelle, Fiona , Caroline Anne and everyone I have forgotten

love karen x x x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon All,

Mimou, that's fab news, it must of been such an emotional moment for you both.  Are you able to go back for another scan or do you have to wait now until 12 weeks?

Hannah, thinking of you - sending you a    and good luck for tomorrow.

Helen, hope you are enjoying the happy drugs, what ones have they got you on?

Dawn, congrat on being pupo, have you got your feet up enjoying 2 weeks of R&R?

I'm feeling okay was knackered yesterday so jusy went to bed to try and sleep it off but found it so hard to get up this morning and had a bit of a headache but just putting it down to the drugs but had a bit of a cat nap this afternoon and feeling a bit better.  I'm so looking forward to moving on to the next stage and to get on these happy drugs.

Hello to Kat, Katerina, Jan, Jo, Maz, Lainey, Littleareca,Doodler, Chook, clarabelle, Fiona, Caroline Anne and everyone I have forgotten. (being a bit lazy here as copied and pasted this bit).

Take care everyone

Vonnie xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mimou, that's fabulous news! I nearly cried while reading it, so I can only imagine how emotional it must have been for you. I'm really delighted for you. 

Hannah, thinking of you. Lots of    for tomorrow, and I hope you do get a positive result. 

Dawn, congratulations on being PUPO!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your other embies are forging ahead to blast, and you get plenty put on ice.  Hope you had a lovely birthday too, and quite right about putting your feet up!

Helen, I'm glad you're finally on stims - though I bet I'm not as glad as you are! Hope all goes well over the next few weeks too.  

Vonnie, take it easy. Glad you're able to get plenty of rest, and hope you're onto stims soon. Is your scan next Thursday?

Chook, lovely to see you back on here. Hope everything is going well for you. 

Lainey, glad you're taking it easy. How typical of a boss to be unhappy about another day off. Pah! Take care of yourself.  

Fiona, how are you doing? 

Littleareca, did you get through to the nurses? Hope you're on the path...

Kirsty, hope you're having lovely holidays. I adore France, but haven't been there for years. I trust you're enjoying plenty of croissants... mmm. 

Doodler, you're a powerhouse!  I'm very impressed by your motivation. Hope staying with relations is good, but I also hope it's not for too long.

Jayne, that's really good news about your job banding. I'm sure you're right to keep going after the other job too. Hope you're having a lovely holiday, and don't read this for ages yet! 

Jan, we didn't get round to that coffee after all! Hope you've had a lovely break away, and that we can catch up sometime early in the new term. 

Elaine, I'm glad you're taking it easy! This isn't the time for organisation, this is the time for slobbing out in your pyjamas for as long as possible. I hope you're as comfortable as you can be, and keep taking care of yourself!

Caroline, how are things? I hope you're well.

Kat, are you surviving the drug cocktail? Hope your sick car is fixed.

Katerina, how are you?

Jo, hello!

Dawn, you were asking when I start. AF is due late next week, so I think it will be three weeks after that. I've been desperately trying to shift another 7lbs before I go back, but instead I've gained 1lb! I'm annoyed because I've been really careful! I need to chill out and hopefully the fat will just melt away... 

Back to school next week. I'm a bit worried about managing work with tx, but I suppose I'll just have to take it as it comes. I can't do much else, really!

Can I ask about timings, just to make sure I'm understanding things? The info we have says you start drugs on day 1 or day 23 of your cycle, depending upon the length of your cycle - how do you know which you will be? I wondered if this was a mistake and they meant that it depends upon whether you are doing long or short _protocol_, not whether you have a long or short menstrual cycle.

Big hello to anyone I've not included!

C xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

*Elaine, Caroline, Dawn, Vonnie and Hannah* thanks so much for your advice re: phoning ERI on Tuesday. I eventually managed to talk to someone and I think its the very first time in my life I've been congratulated on having AF!!

Anyway, appt was today and everything went really well. Its amazing to see everything inside!! I can't get over how nice every single member of staff is. I'm to start on Buserelin on the 1st September which seems aaages away but it gives time for things at work to slow down. We were shown how to do the injections and DH looked a bit worried so I'm guessing I'll be doing them myself - however he did want to walk out of ERI with the little purple bag as he said it made him look important.  

Hannah, really hope everything goes well tomorrow.  

hello to everyone else
xx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hannah - good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed for you.

Mimou - Glad everything went well today.  Thanks for the book.

Dawn - hope your 2ww goes in quick!

Lainey - when do you test?

Jayne - hope you have a fab holiday.

Helen - you will be glad to be n the stimms eh?

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

Fiona


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi fiona ,I test monday.Been tired all day with niggly pains down there.
Feeling a bit low ,usually i start bleeding on day 12-14.Havent had the same symptoms as I did with IUI.Trying to keep positive ,but damn its hard.
Lainey x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there!
ERI just phoned me an hour or so ago.....
its a  

Cant believe it.  When started bleeding slightly I really thought that was it but AF never came to anything and then went this morning and kept getting told they had new system and to leave it another hour and another hour....... I am still in shock and head is spinning!!!  So happy - and just trying to stay positive.    
Apparently they want result over 50 and I was 83 - but not sure what that means?

Thanks so much girls for all your kind words - could not have got through all this without you!

Lainey - really hope for positive result on Monday for you - will be thinking of you.

Hope everyone is well.

Hannah


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

whoooohooooo !!!! fantastic Hannah              Congratulations !!!!!
brilliant news !!


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hannah,
Super-duper news!! Well done, congratulations and so happy after everything you have been through   .  Hoping it is positive all the way now

         

Just a quickie as I'm at my Mum's looking after sister's dogs whilst they are away floating around the Greek islands! 

lainey - Hang in there and keep positive,   

fiona, - Hi, how are you doing  

littleareca - the staff are all great aren't they!  Really puts you at ease in what can be quite stressful surroundings.  Glad you have got a date to start      

clarabelle - I know what you mean about trying to lose those last few pounds, its frustrating isnt it!  Chilling out and   is important thing now.  Sorry not sure how they calculate when you start  . My cycle is relatively short so i started at day 23?? good luck!

Vonnie - Hi, I'm on Menopur as I was the last time.  Glad you are taking it easy, sorry to hear you've been headachy.  Hoping you get onto stimms this week.  Your next scan about Thursday?     

mimou,     Hey, great news at your scan, so pleased to hear you and DH had those happy, emotional tears!  

Sorry must dash, big hello and cyber  to everyone else, hope you are OK and have a good weekend.

It's great being on stimms although yes, only second day but I've already broken the glass ampoule and cut my thumb!   .  I've now got breaking ampoule anxiety!!

Have a great weekend
Helenx


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Hannah ,congratulations.   
Bet it was nerve racking waiting on that phone call.
Take care wish you well
Lainey xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello!

Lots of good news from everyone in the last couple of days! 

Firstly,  *Hannah*   ! That's wonderful news, especially as you thought it might be your only chance at txt. Things sometimes come right when they need to! 83 is your HCG count, and well over 50 means its not a biochemical pregnancy, but the little embryo is hopefully well implanted and sending your hormone (HCG) levels up. There's a thread on the Trimesters board where some folk post their HCG counts, but its not worth agonising about - 83 is very respectable (probably a singleton which I hope is okay with you  )

And *Mimou* - what a lovely confirmation - and agonising wait during the scan! Its is real now, and though 6 weeks is early, the chances of everything going well once you've seen a heartbeat are really high ( 70-80%  ). If you've no history of miscarriages, there is every reason to be optimistic  

*Dawn* - congratulations on being PUPO - and having DH so well-organised. Hope the next ten days fly by and this is the one for you   . Here's a little implantation dance:     

Clarabelle - glad you're starting on 1 September - its nice to have a timetable and start getting your mind in gear. You can start on both day 1 or day 21/23 for the long protocol - I don't think it makes much difference if you have a regular and not too long menstrual cycle, though ERI's first option seems to be the day 21/23 start. Basically they need to be sure you have ovulated and aren't pg. So if your cycle was 38, or varied hugely they couldn't be sure on any given cycle that day 21 was late enough, and would go for day 1 to be sure. Hope that makes sense. (just to confuse you, the short protocol starts on day 1-3, but I don't think they'd want to do that without knowing how you responded as most people respond better with the long one...) 

Hello to everyone else! Good luck for Monday, Lainey   

Take care,

Katerina x


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations Hannah - you must be over the moon!

Fiona


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

Hope you all are well, congratulations Hannah you must be so happy, hope you have your feet up taking it easy.

Helen, I know what you mean about having menopur finger I used to come out in a cold sweat when I had open the ampule.  I'm back on Thursday at 8.30 so if everything goes well I think I'll be be on menopur as well.

Clarabelle not long now till you start.  I'm sure everything will be fine - the first injection is always the worst.

Just a quickie from me so far so good headaches seem to of cleared up but feeling a bit down today as I'm Aunt died last night - it was to be expected as she had been fading for some time.  She was 92 so had a good innings but she didn't have any family and I coundn't stop thinking that that might be me if we don't have any kids.  I know its totally irrational - GOSH these drugs have a lot to answer for!!!  

Hope everyone is well and hopefully next time I'm on I won't be such a depress head.

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Good morning everyone 

*Hannah* - what fantastic news, congratulations      Sounds like you had a late implantation bleed, which I also had with this pregnancy and led to me posting a very similar post to your's the day before testing  I hope the news is sinking in and you still have a permanent grin 

*Vonnie *- really sorry to hear about your Aunt and about you feeling melancholy  Hope you can find some nice things to fill the weekend with and help you to feel a bit better 

*Helen* - like Vonnie I can relate to the Menopur problem  My thumb ended up such a mess and I got so anxious about opening the vials that my DP had to get up just to do that part - I felt such an idiot considering I could manage the injections OK  

*Clarabelle* - looks like Katerina has answered your question, but ERI will also often start you early in your cycle if they get you in quick enough (I think between days 1 and 3) for your scan. I was given the choice last time and just opted for day 23 because that's what we did first time. Good luck for getting kicked off soon   

*Mimou* - what wonderful news about your scan, it set me off bubbling again   Like Katerina has said, once a heartbeat has been seen on a scan the likelihood of a positive ongoing pregnancy increases daily so hopefully you'll soon be able to start to relax a bit - whatever that is  

Really hoping all this recent good news is highly contagious and we'll be seeing many more BFPs very soon        

Hope everyone has a good weekend 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Afternoon ladies  

Hannah -       Congratulations on your BFP, thats fantastic news.  I can't believe you had to wait so long for the news!  Has it sunk in yet?  

Mimou - wow, had a wee tear in my eye reading your post    , so happy for you.  Here's to a very happy and health pregnancy   

Vonnie - so sorry to hear about your aunt   , lots of hugs from DH are the order of the day.  These drugs do have a lot to answer for  , but I'm sure we've all had thoughts like that at some point, please try to put that to the back of your mind and remember the happy times with your aunt.  Here's hoping for stimms on Thursday      

Clarabelle - what a mega post!  You've done so well with your weight loss, please try not to put yourself under too much pressure  .  Hope the other girls have answered your question about when to start d/r, but don't forget you can ask the staff lots of questions when you go for your appt when A/F arrives.  I found it helpful to write questions down when I though of them, and then take a list in with me, as my brain seems to turn to mush when I walk through the doors! .

Littleareca - glad your appt went well and your all set to make a start .  Good luck with the injections  and wishing you lots of luck for your cycle   

FionaM - how you doing hun?   

Lainey - keeping fingers and toes crossed for your test on Monday        

Helen - grow follies grow     .  Glad the happy hormones are doing the trick, sorry about your ampule anxiety though  .  When are you back for a scan?

Katerina - thanks for the implantation dance - made me giggle!  Hope its doing the trick!  How are you feeling?  hope the sickness is dying down  

Elaine - fab to hear from you, have you managed some lists for your DH?   

Big hugs to all my ff's, hope you have a good weekend
Dawnx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Lainey - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you.

Fi


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

lainey - good luck for tomorrow  

fiona - how you doing ? 

Vonnie - sorry to hear the drugs are making you sad  horrid stuff.  Hope you get on the happy stuff soon.

Clarabelle- not long now. Re -teaching while doing treatment - my top tip would be to arrive at the clinic at 7.50 so thATyou can get you name ist on the list for scans - doing this you can be back out by five past ten past eight and won't miss too much time with the kiddiwinks ! Also I used to keep my phone in my apron pocket (I teach art) on silent so that I could get calls from eri and call them back when I got a break. It is tiring during d/r when teaching all day, but being so busy does take your mind off things   Hope tomorrow not too bad  

bye mimou x x x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Just thought I would drop a quick note on here.

Fiona - how you doing?  Hope you and DH are looking after each other and you are doing ok.  Thinking of you.

Lainey - sending you lots and lots of   for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.

Vonnie - really hope you can move onto stimms on Thursday - hope you are ok - was sorry to read about your aunt.

Clarabelle - hope you are looking forward to getting started with dr - I was worried about work too as was not sure how it would all affect me!  I am probably always grumpy anyway so maybe work didnt notice any change!

Helen - hope you doing okay with the stimms and not getting to anxious.  Good luck for your next scan (will it be this week?)

Dawn - how you bearing up on the 2ww??   Hope it is going okay and you dont feel its dragging too much.

Hi to Jayne, Doodler, Mimou, Littleareca, Elaine, Caroline, Katerina and everyone else (sorry for those i have missed!)

I am just having a relaxing weekend doing nothing.  Got lots of AF-type pains which I have tried to read up on and hoping that its all "normal" (thanks Mimou for the PM).  Get my exam results tomorrow morning!!  Its the first time I have not really stressed all weekend about the results - really think have failed anyway so no point in worrying.
Just want 5th Sep to come quickly to get my scan!  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Hannahx


----------



## Claire149 (Apr 22, 2008)

HI there
I hope you don't mind me popping in and asking for some advice.

I'm Claire, age 39 and have been ttcing for nearly 2 years now. I did one IVF cycle at the GCRM in Glasgow while waiting on an appointment for the ERI ACU. It was unsuccessful as they couldn't access my ovaries probably due to undiagnosed (at that time) endo. After this cycle we had our initial consult at ERI with Dr Kini and told him about it. They accepted us for treatment in March 2009 which is a long time to wait but that's the way it is I suppose. This is self paying as we're not entitled to NHS treatment.
Dr Kini called me on Thursday to tell me that they've kicked us off the waiting list because we said we may do another cycle at the GCRM while waiting for our March IVF with them. I said I was having a lap on Friday and we would need to see what that showed before deciding what to do but it was a possibility. The lap showed endo and I have to go on Zoladex for 3 months minimum before doing any IVF.

He said to call them after we do a cycle at GCRM and he would put us back on the list but it would be for 'months' after March 2009. I feel that this is totally unfair. I even said that lots of Edinburgh women go to the GCRM and he said 'yes, but we don't know about that' and I said I was being penalised for being honest! He agreed!

Has anyone come up against this rule before? I am so upset about it. I will definitely complain but I'm not sure who to complain to.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you
Claire


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Claire

That is tough - and it seems so illogical when we and the clinics know that chances decline with age    I suppose ERI are balancing, as objectively as they can, lots of desperate couples.  I can remember someone else mentioning that ERI wouldn't let you be on the list/having treatment elsewhere while you were on their waiting list, so I'm not that surprised - not sure who it was though.  

I suppose one of your options is just to stick with GCRM - no/very little waiting list is a huge advantage.  Or were you unhappy with them/is it much less convenient?  Otherwise, you could go with ERI and hope that March 2009 is the latest they'd treat you - people do get cancellations/lists move faster than they said and it seems to be worth ringing them every month or so to check your position and ask if anything has come up.  Though it seems ages away, I suppose with 3 months Zolly from now, the soonest you could be treated anyway would be late Nov/December?  At least you've got through the long wait even for an appointment at ERI  

I've no idea what kind of cross checking the clinics can do if you wanted to still pursue both at once but tell ERI you weren't - though it would be worrying having your doctors not knowing relevant things from your recent treatments. 

Good luck  

Katerina


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Another lovely August morning!!

Lainey - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you this morning         

Hannah - keeping fingers and toes crossed for your exams results this morning    .  Glad you've been taking it easy - roll on the 5th September.

Mimou - I didn't know you taught art - I can so see it    You'll now be hiding something else under your apron - your bump!  

Claire - sorry to hear about your endo diagnosis, I hope the Zolly helps your symptoms  .  Unfortunately the ERI's policy is not to allow people on the waiting list if they are undergoing treatment elsewhere.  There are so many couples waiting for treatment, they see that its unfair to be having treatment at 2 hospitals - I know that some people do, and lie about it, and that's their choice.  At the same time, as Katerina has said, I would worry if the doctors treating you don't have all the relevant information from previous cycles.  If you wanted to be put back on the list at ERI at a later date, the self funding waiting list is about 7 months at the minute.  Wishing you all the best whatever you decide to do.

Big hugs to everyone
Dawnx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Wow I've missed loads     Sorry not been on but have had lots of visitors recently and have hardly been in the house for the past 2 weeks  Been thinking of you all though 

*Lainey*- how did it go today  Thinking of you 

*
Dawn*- well done on EC & ET you had a great response this cycle. Looks like the SP suits you  Hope 2ww going well and you're getting lots of rest and keeping  Hope the call to ERI went well and you now have some blasto frosties  All the best for the move this week 
*
Katerina*- hope you're feeling a bit better these days 

*Claire*- sorry to hear about your problems  I know it must seem really unfair to be penalised for being honest  but as Dawn and Katerina have said it is really important that your clinic has all the relevant info on previous treatment response etc.. for future cycles so you really do have to tell them. Wishing you all the best whatever you decide 
*
Hannah*- am thrilled for you   that it was a BFP after all your problems in the run up to your operation. Levels sound fine to me  AF pains are all part of the settling in and stretching that's going on inside so are totally normal (I know it doesn't stop you worrying though  ) Lots of    for scan on the 5th. Try to keep sane until then! Hope exam results went well 

*Mimou*- so pleased to hear that all went well at EPU scan and there is a lovely little hb flickering away  Hope you are able to believe this is real now  

*Helen*- sorry to hear about the ampoule incident; hope the thumb is ok  There is a technique to opening them where you roll the knuckles of both hands between each other as you break the ampoule open (if you imagine bottom hand holding body of ampoule and other hand on the tip ) This way you are less likely for hand breaking it open to slid across the open amp and cut fingers. I probably haven't explained this very well and it's hard to describe without seeing it but you could try it and see if it helps? Either way hope stimms goes well and lots of  for scans this week

*Vonnie*- sorry to hear about your Aunt  Sending lots of  for scan on Thursday and hopefully starting stimms 
*
Littleareca*- so pleased that you got to speak to the staff and are on track for cycling on the 1st Had to laugh at DH feeling important with his purple bag   
*
Clarabelle*- lots of  to you too for starting this cycle. Hope going back to work isn't too much of a shock this week. Don't worry about working while cycling it honestly does sort itself out 

*Jayne*- well done on the re-banding  you're the first succesful one I've heard of. Good luck with the job application  Hope you're having a lovely holiday.

*Doodler*- would love to meet up for coffee and chat whenever you're in town. Just drop me a text 

Hope everyone else doing ok, Jan, FionaM, Kat, Chook, CarolineAnne, Kirsty, Jo, Elaine, Finbarina apologies to anyone I've missed 

Lots of love to all
Maz x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls
Typical!  Just wrote a long(ish) post and lost it!!

Sorry - wont repeat it all but just to say....

Lainey - been thinking about you all day and really hoping that today gives a positive result for you.

Maz - thanks so much for putting my mind at rest.  Been off today and walkingn around Ikea - cant believe how tired I am.  and thirsty!  

Got exam results this morning - failed tax exam but was expecting that as did not finish the exam as ran out of time - but passed the audit exam so very very relieved - was dreading failing both.  Oh well - 10 down and only 4 to go!!  The studying starts again here!!

Hope you all had a good Monday.

Hannah


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Guess what?        
Cannot believe it!!! Had only 2 1/2hours sleep last night worrying about going to hospital this morning.
Ebony, I think you were getting you et the day I got my ec 4th august.I was done at 9am that morning......there was quite a few couples coming & going.My scan is arranged for 8th sept ,really excited.Plenty off tears shed today,but for good reasons.
Still cant believe it .Thanks for all the support


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Lainey
Congatulations       .  
Thats fantastic news!  Have been thinking about you all day, so pleased for you  
Dxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

That's brill news Lainey - so happy for you!!!

Take care

Fi


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lainey that's fab news  

Hope this is the start of the roll for everyone 

Maz x


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lainey,

Way, hay, hay!!          

FANTASTIC NEWS! Congratulations now rest and enjoy!  

Early scan tomorrow so really must be getting ready for bed.  I'm so not good for these early starts!! Hopefully catch up wth you all tomorrow to see how you are all doing.

Helenxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Lainey

Thats fantastic!!!!  Been thinking about you all day and just giving a last check on pc before going to bed...... so happy for you......!!!

Hannahx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just on quickly as not bathed or dressed yet after rotten night's sleep 

*Lainey* - sorry I was out all day yesterday and never got on to wish you luck for testing, but delighted to see you got a      Brilliant news, congratulations  Roll on the 8th for your first scan!

*Hannah* - well done on passing one of your exams and good luck for the studying for the rest of them 

*Dawn* - how have your blasts got on, did you hear yesterday  Hope you are enjoying being PUPO and the 2ww isn't sending you round the twist   Keeping everything crossed you will be the next BFP 

*Helen* - good luck for your scan today (probably too late to say that  )       I know what you mean about early mornings 

Hello to everyone else and hope you're all well  Better try and get myself together 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

I was just wondering if someone could tell me the prices for eri as we are thinking of going there next year. we will be self funded. Also how did everyone find them?

Would tey still treat us even though i come from lanarkshire?

thanks for any advice.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls 

Just a quickie from me before I have to pack up my PC for moving tomorrow - roll on 10 weeks with my inlaws!  I might not be able to get on for a few days while I try to get organised but will let you know how I get on with my test on Monday.

Have 2 Blasts in the freezer, just in case.

Take care and big hugs to you all
Dawnxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

Lainey - fantastic news . Well Done embies ! Hope you can relax a bit and enjoy this time !!

Dawn - good news about blasts in the freezer - the even better embies inside you will be doing their stuff as we speak !!   Hope you are keeping busy and happy on your 2ww.

Hannah - how you doing ? Hope af pains are not driving you  (they are me !)

Maz - thanks so much for message .    What are you doing with the training on ff ? Hope you are relaxing a bit after all of your visitors.

Helen - GOOD LUCK with today's scan. Hope you got the knack with the glass ampoules .    

Vonnie - how are you ? Are you doing a baseline scan this week. Hope you get on the chirpier drugs soon . Sorry to hear about your aunt 

Elaine - how are you enjoying finishing work ? Hope a bit of relaxation is making you feel a bit more human. Not long to go now  

Clarabelle and Jan - hope you 'enjoy' tomorrow with the kiddies back !(Got to be better than ISIS..)

Doodle - how's tricks ? Hope you are keeping busy 

love to everyone else xxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Guys, I just need to tell you how lovely you all are!   Thanks for putting my mind at rest re: weight, work and d/r! (Neurotic?  Moi?)  

Lainey and Hannah, what wonderful news!  I'm delighted for you both!          

Well, it looks like AF will be in full spate tomorrow so my first call to ERI looms.  I'm really excited!  (And I must apologise for that AF metaphor - probably too graphic...)  

Really don't have my head at work yet - thoroughly under-prepared.  In my opinion, I have a pretty good excuse though...  

C xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Clarabelle*- yipee  Lots of  for call tomorrow it'll be great to get your first date sorted and go in for your drugs and schedule. No wonder you're excited 
*
Mimou*- no probs hun, hope it helped put your mind at ease  Thought I'd give something back to FF so replied to their request for health professionals to help out; wasn't sure if they'd want me but I've now got my own board to mod    Hope you and bubs are both doing well 
*
Dawn*- great news you've got a couple of blasts on ice  Fingers crossed you won't need them for a long time though  Lots of luck for the move and the 10 weeks at the inlaws    Will eb thinking of you on Monday 

*Tweety*- hi  ERI will still treat you even if you live in Lanarkshire  I'm afraid I don't know what the current prices are and it also depends on whether you need IVF or ICSI. The prices tend to go up every year in April at the start of the new financial year anyway so the price just now is likely to change by 2009. Last I remember it was about £3.5k for treatment; the other girls currently cycling should be able to give you an exact figure though.

*Elaine*- hope mat leave going well 

*Hannah*- you still on  how's the pains? still getting them?

*Helen*- hope stimms going ok and scan today showed some lovely follies developing 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there

Just thought I would pop on for a few minutes before starting work.

Clarabelle - so pleased AF arrived - its a great feeling being able to get started...  good luck for your call today.

Mimou - I am doing ok.  Really really tired by about 2pm in the afternoon (well in fact all the time) and getting pains at either side every so often... yes still driving me  .  Are you getting them a lot too?  Trying to stay sane for the next two and a half weeks until scan!

Dawn - hope the 2ww is going quickly for you - hope you doing something nice at the weekend too.  Thinking of you for Monday.

Tweety - we just had an ICSI cycle and it cost us £4,250 at ERI.  Maybe not best one to ask as my DP had to have sperm retrieval as well so that is included in that cost.

Elaine - hope you have your feet up and enjoying relaxing on maternity leave

Maz - well done you on getting your own board.  Thats great.  Must make you feel good to be able to help others - I could not have done without this through the tx.

Helen - hope scan went well - and stimms are doing the job.  

Well best get back to work.  Hope everyone has a good day.

Hannahx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

How are you all doing?  
Sorry this will be a complete "me" post as I'm at work and trying to do soup and salad and answer phones at the same time!!

Well, had my scan yesterday and it looks like follies are a little slow developing so I've had to increase Menopur to 300 a day and go back for a scan on Friday.  
Has anyone else found that they have been slower to respond on stimms and are there reasons for it?  I had a long chat with the nurse and she was great and said not to worry etc.  Even so yesterday, just felt a bit plain fed up with my body and that it is not responding both as quickly as it should be and as it did the last time! Anyway, back to feeling more balanced today and better for getting that off my chest   

Love and hugs to everyone and hopefully back later.
Helenx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi ebony and mazv,

thanks for the replies. I have emailed the hospital and they are sending me out a price list.

Ebony- we need ssr/ isci too so thanks for that info, what method of ssr do they use if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tweety

We had PESA - it was done under general anaesthetic and they collected six straws from DP - we used one straw for the ICSI cycle and the rest are still frozen.
Not sure if that is any help.  Glad you are getting the price list.

Hannah


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hiya helen,

sorry to hear you were a bit fed up about the scan. I think it can happen quite often - ovaries take a while to come back to life. I had the same thing on my first scan and felt pretty . I had my dose put up and then everything seemed to get going (and then some !!! ) I hope they are going to monitor you sometime over the next week to check your response. Try not too worry - 1st scan is very early days. Don't panic    
Hope you had tasty soup and salad 

Hannah - yes I've still got them !

love karen x x x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ho everyone,

Very quick post from me as I'm getting ready to head over to Glasgow for a few days, wish it was to go shopping but I've got my Aunt's funeral on Friday and rest of the time I'm going to be helping mum clear a few things from her house and then I wan't to make sure she's okay over the weekend so I will be out of contact with the internet.

Feeling like poo tonight had a headache all day and felt as if I could be sick very easily, just hoping I get the good drugs tomorrow. Saying that this is the first time I've felt like this so musn't complain too much.  Back in at 8.30 tommorrow so finger crossed

Lainy, congrats.  

Helen, hope your follies are growing as we speak, when u next in?  I've heard that resting a warm 'hot' bottle over your tummy can encourage them to grow.

Mimou how you getting on

Hello to everyone else but got to go and get organised.  Take care

Vonnie


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

mimou and Vonnie, *ta very much * for your replies to my erlier message  I always seem to be asking  questions but glad I did as soooo grateful and feeling less panicky after, as you said only the first week of stimms. I'm back for next scan on Friday.

Vonnie, I was really sorry to hear about your aunt and will be thinking of you on Friday. I know it will be a tough day for you all but you are doing the very best thing by being with your Mum for a few days. Take care x 

mimou, oh how are doing? Hope you are taking care of yourself and are feeling a little "glow"!

tweety, Hi, think you have and will have all the info you need but as we were quite recent, We were £3712 for icsi. Hope all goes well x

Hannah, Congrtualtions for passing your exam!!   . And phew - more studying to come!! Hope you are feeling OK and getting through the tiredness!!

maz - well done you for getting your own board  Even better and admirable is the thinking and actually doing the giving back bit..

clarabelle, Hope all is going just fine with you!

Dawn, How are you doing?? Hope you have settled into your inlaws and more importantly those embies have settled into you!! This should be copyrighted as been done before but the sentiment is still there! Here is a good luck 2ww implantation dance!!       . Thinking of you on Monday.

Hello and big hugs to everyone else 
Take care 
Helenx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,


hannah- thanks  for the reply. i think thats what my dh needs too. I will let you know how we get on.

tweety
xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls, sorry I've been awol again- we had to move out for phase 2 of the remedial work but finally back home with tinternet access!

hannah- congratulations great news all round. Hope you and DP are moving forward now with so much to look forward to.

lainey-so pleased for you both after such a long haul  bet the 13 yrs wait will be more than worth it!

mimou- good news on your scan - excellent  hope bubs likes the smell of poster paint and pva or else his/her mum will be chucking up in morning break 

maz- have you recovered after all the visitors? I haven't stopped to draw breath with all thats going on with the house and having people to stay so not much down in the big smoke> Hopefully things will calm down soon 

helen- your follies will get there- sopme months can be slow and steady- 1st cycle I stimmed for 19 days and heard of others on here who'd got pregnant after stimming even longer  So hard to not feel frustrated wit your body but try and tip it on its head and think of the wonderful things you're ovaries and womb are doing now and preparing for  PMA 

vonnie-  so sorry I missed your bad news hon. How awful to lose your aunt. I'm sure the funeral will be very hard for all of you. Thinking of you 

dawn- how are you bearing up? what fab news on your blasts Told you so  Right what if any symptoms do you have?Got everything crossed   Good luck with the house move.

Hi to everyone else,
dx


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Thought I would check in to see how everybody is.Thank's for all the kind wishes .
Work so far has been great,had an early health and safety assesment.So at least there interested in my safety.
Not planning in doing much,going to take it easy ,waited to long for this .
Going off to bed now hope you all takes care xx
Lainey x


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a wee quicky - very "me" so I'll say 'sorry' in advance...

Went for pre-treatment scan today, and all is where it should be!  A sudden decision was made to go for a short protocol, so I had my first stimming injection this morning (delivered by DH, under adult supervision).  It should all be done and dusted by the end of September.

I think I'm still in shock!  

So no nasty d/r for me   (Sorry Vonnie  ). 

C xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Have managed to get settled into my in-laws, and everything went well with our house exchange this morning, so we're now officially homeless for 10 weeks!!  Just have to try to not be tempted to spend all the lovely money we now have in the bank, otherwise we'll not be able to afford to move back out again! 

Clarabelle - I can vouch for S/P - no nasty d/r is the way to go if you can manage it, and it does go in really quickly.  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle    , here's a wee folly dance for you       

Lainey - well done you on taking it easy - as you said you've waited long enough so make the most of it  

Doodler - glad to see you back to the world of technology!  Is that your last move out?  Yes, you told me!  .  As for symptoms - have convinced myself today that its not happening, as I had quite sore boobs and crampy feeling for the first week or so, and that has now stopped and have no symptoms.  Trying to stay positive, but now I've got mothing to distract myself with its becoming harder to stop going   !

Helen - sorry to hear about your slow response, but hope you got better news today at your scan   .  Thanks for my implantation dance, hopefully its done the trick!  Here's a wee follie dance for you - Grow Follies Grow      

Vonnie - have been thinking about you today, hope your aunts funeral went well and you and your family are bearing up   .  How did you get on at your scan, hope you got sorted out with some happy hormones  

Tweety - I think the girls have sorted you out with price information.  My DH had PESA as well, and as he came round from his sedation he said to me - "well thats my bit done then!".  He's lucky he didn't end up with a blackeye as well!!   Good luck for your cycle when it comes round.  

Hannah - how are you doing?  Has your news sunk in yet? 

Max - wow, well done you on your own board.  How do you get time with looking after Lily?  How are you both doing?

Mimou - thanks for that, trying to keep busy, but seem to have too much stuff going on in my head at the minute!!  How was going back to work?

Big hugs to everyone.  We're heading out for dinner to celebrate our homelessness!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

SO MUCH has happened!!

Here is my 2ww sticky vides dance for you Dawn...

        

Not sure what it means but it comes with a big hug.  Thinking of you lots and having everything crossed for you.  I hope your head will let you relax if you know what I mean. Enjoy being loaded for the time being - maybe a trip to Harvey Nics is in order?!  

Mimou!! Many Many Congratulations! I laughed a lot when I read what Doodler had said about you being your own urban legend! I am so pleased for you.  How have you been keeping?

Clarabelle: Delighted to hear you are cycling after all the heartache of ultimatums from the drs.     

Vonnie:  Hoping that you have reached baseline.  I'm sorry to hear about your aunt 

Helen: Go little follies go!!  

Hannah: Fantastic news!  I hope the time flies until your 7 week scan.

Lainy: I'm not sure we have met - Hi! and congratulations you must be over the  

Hello to everyone else Doodler, Maz, Tweety (Hi), Elaine and many more...

Must go to bed - eyes propped open on match sticks.
Love Janniexx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

HI ALL,
  
thanks for all the replies. we are not starting treatment till next year as we are trying to save, but hopefully you all get bfps soon.

xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Justa quickie from me, thanks for all your kind thoughts for mum.  Funeral went okay just glad its over for my mum.  

Hospital went well, sufficently d/r so was moved onto the happy drugs, on Menopur again and loving it as soon as I injected the stimms my headache lifted!!  Back again on Tuesday so hoping that my follies had started to respond.

Peanut, fingers crossed for you for Monday.

Will be on later on in the week for a longer catch up but hello and have a fab weekend

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys

just wanted to let your know I'm back from Italy, where we had a lovely time.  Just wanted to catch up on everyone's news and wow is there news  

Hannah, CONGRATULATIONS on being pregnant.  That is wonderful news

Lainey, congratulations too

Dawn, I can't believe you're so close to testing.  I REALLY hope you get a bfp.  
Vonnie, sorry to hear that you've been having a difficult time  

Mimou, hearing that your scan went well, really is music to my ears

Stuart's waiting on me so we can go out and it's taken me a while to catch up on all the news.  The suitcases are unpacked and the machine is on so I'd better get going. 

Hi to everyone else

Jayne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Apologies for the 'me' post.
Have started to spot and have that horrible PMS A/F feeling      Wasn't helped by the fact that my nieces stayed over last night and got into bed with me this morning wanting me to get up and play - just what I felt like doing!  
Unfortunately I've been here too many times to hold out much hope, trying my very best to stay positive, but just want to crawl back into bed and cry.
Dxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

oh Dawn - so sorry to hear you are feeling like this.   I am sending you a huge big hug   . I will repeat to you what I think you said to Ebony when she had the same thing just before testing - spotting and a/f feeling could be a good sign. Waiting to test really is excrutiating . I am keeping everthing crossed and am for this one to work for you.
Take care    It must be hard to go through when you are not in your own house. Hope you are taking care of yourself.

Jayne - great to see you back how was the holiday? We have had so much rain here that my favourite shoes have started to rot !

Vonnie and Helen and clarabelle - Grow follies grow        

I am just back from the church where my mum and I were asked if we were sisters !!!  It made her day !

Hannah - how you feeling - still got a/f feeling ?

Jannie - lovely to hear from you ! Noah is a peach ! 

sun's out  hooray !

love mimou x x x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi there

just checking on here for a few moments.  been up since 5.30am - DP is a chef and had to go in early as so much to do (he has been working 14 hour days for past 3 weeks!) - I went in to help him so was chopping veg and making puddings until 8.30 this morning!!  Sooo tired now.

Dawn - as mimou said, remember how positive you were to me and it made me feel so much better.  As soon as i noticed some spotting I thought it was over..... really hoping that it is a good sign and will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Have a relaxing day if you can!

Jayne - hope you had a fab holiday!

Vonnie - glad you are okay after funeral.  At least you are onto stimms and no more headaches - hoping for great news at your next scan on Tuesday.

Lainey - how are you feeling?  Has the news sunk in yet?  Hope you are taking it easy.

Mimou - thanks for asking - yeah still have pain but its more on my pelvic muscles (I think!!) than A/F like pain - as soon as it goes away I start to panic!!  5th Sep cant come quick enough!

Well - best go and have some lunch.  Busy week at work so making the most of the day off!

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Dawn,

Sending a massive huge   and am keeping   that it will be your turn tomorrow   Remember we're all here for you babe  

Maz x


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Dawn

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow    .  Its not over yet    I had sore boobs on days 4-7 post ET, and then they seemed to be back to normal, so nothing is definitive.  

Its so your turn!    

Hoping you get some privacy tomorrow for whatever the outcome is - and that its good news of course. 

Thinking of you,

Katerina x


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dawn,

I know its late but   just as the others have said, dont give up yet and I'm sure as others have said that they have had similair signs at this time and gone onto get a BFP     

Sending a big   your way, and lots of positive feelings..

I've just realised that I may see you there in the morning!   
Take care
Helenxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Dawn* - just popped on to wish you the very best of luck for tomorrow and let you know I'm thinking of you and got everything crossed for a positive         Desperately hoping your feeling is wrong and the spotting is implantation bleeding  

*Helen* - good luck for your scan tomorrow   

*Clarabelle and Vonnie* - hope those follies are growing nicely   

*Jayne* - lovely to see you back and good to hear you had such a great time  You certainly chose the right time to go - nothing but torrential rain here the past couple of weeks 

*Doodler* - glad to see you managing to sneak on to post in between house renovations and moves and internet problems 

*Hannah and Mimou* - hope you are both staying sane and enjoying your pregnancies without many of the less pleasant effects  

Hello to everyone else  Sorry this is a lazy post but I must get to bed because my sister is coming over early tomorrow 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Dawn - thinking of you so much this morning          We are all here for you whatever the result.

Jo xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for all your positive messages.  Was trying to hold out some hope yesterday, but by the evening the spotting had turned into full flow A/F, with cramps and everything.
Had bloods taken this morning, so will wait and see.
Going to head out for a drive to try to get some space
Will let you know what happens later
Dawnxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Dawn,

So sorry to read your news from this morning   Am assuming that bloods have come back negative   You know that we are all here for you if you need us. Thinking of you  

Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just to let you know that we've had another Biochemical prg - hcg was 22.  Got to go back next week to make sure levels have dropped.
Have organised an appt with DrT for the end of Sept, so hopefully we can get some answers then. (Aye right! )
Still in a bit of a daze just now, think we did most of our crying last night, but I'm sure there'll be a few more tears later.
Dxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

oh dawn -         I am so very sorry to read what has happened to you. It really is not fair. Can not understand when you get such a good response  They have got to investigate more thoroughly rather than saying keep trying it's just a luck/numbers game. I really hope you can get some answers when you see Dr T.

You must be both feeling so raw. Sending lots of love to you both - for what it is worth , I am thinking of you , so very sorry. I hope you can manage to find yourself a bit of space to get over this.
Take care
with lots of love    
Karenxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Dawn, sorry to read your post I hope you are doing okay.  Thinking of you both and hope you get some answers as to why this keeps on happening.

Clarabelle, good that you can aviod the d/r, I didn't mind it but just hated getting the headaches.  When are you back for your next scan?

Helen, hope you got on oka at the hospital today and that you got loads of juicy follies.

Good to have you back Jayne, sounds as if you had a good holiday.

I'm back tomorrow so I'll see what has happened over the weekend.  Feeling okay so hoepfully will have some positive news 

Hello to everyone else and speak soon.  (being a bit lazy as I'm going to have a soak in the bath and an early night

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just back from my group practice but popped on to speak to Dawn

Dawn             and a wee   that your dream will come true

Jayne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Dawn,

I'm so so sorry to get your post.  I wish things had been different for you.  Sending you a big   and hoping that you and your DH will be able to find solace in each other.  

Love Janniexx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Dawn

So very sorry to see your news.  I really hope Dr Thong can offer some insight into why this has happened to you again.  Is so blooming unfair.  I really hope that in the meantime you look after each other and know that we are all thinking of you. 

Much love

Jo xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls,

Dawn, So very sorry to hear your news    . I couldn't believe it - its so unfair and you so deserved this to be your time. i really hope you and DH have a good discussion with Dr T when it comes and arrive at some conclusion   Keep in touch whenever you need to, here for you and will be thinking of you    

Vonnie, Hooray for going onto happy hormones   .  Was thinking about you over weekend, hope you managed some pleasant time with your Mum.  Good luck for tomorrow  

mimou, gosh time is going in 7-8 weeks now? so how are you feeling?  Hope you are doing OK and enjoying some of the more pleasant feelings ie not nausea etc etc!!

Hannah, what a star helping DP at work   .  Mind you find the chopping of veg a bit therapeutic myself (after a day at work that is!!   ).  Hope you re doing OK   

Jayne - welcome back and glad you had a grand old time in Italy!!

So, I had a scan this morning and it appears that follies are getting there, slowly!!, but they're getting there so I should be ready for egg collection on Friday - or Monday at the latest.  

I had a talk with Dr R about ET which although quick!! has satisfied some questions but 

Sorry - duh question   !!  Last time I had EC on Friday as well then ET on Monday.  Can it go beyond this time and is there any benefits in doing so??  

Looking forward to some time off work, catching up with episodes of the IT Crowd I've missed and doing plain old nothing for a week or so!!!

Hugs to everyone and catch up soon
Helenxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Dawn* - I'm so desperately sorry to read your post and news   Words just feel so inadequate, I just really wish this hadn't happened to you  I hope that you and DH can find comfort from each other and Dr T can help you to find some answers and new ways forward       Take good care of yourself 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dawn

Just popped on to say how sorry I am to hear your news.  Was thinking about you all last night after reading your post just before leaving work.  
I hope that you and DH get some answers on how to move forward from Dr T.
Sending you lots of  .

Take care of yourselves.
Hannahx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,

took me an hour to catch up with all the posts since I last was he re. I am back from a break in Germany. But DH has had enough of rain an has booked us a week in St Lucia (Carribean!!!)  . There is a bit more to this, but I need to get going and tiday the chaos of my return (tipped my bag out in the hall way ...).

So much news from you all ...

Dawn - I am so sorry to hear that it did not work out. I hope you and your Dh take care of each other. I wish this had not happened to you. Sending you a big  

I will do more presonals later, take care all of you fresh BFPs and anybody who is in treatment or 2ww. Everybody else - a big sunny (!!) hello!! Just read that half an hour vigorous exercise every day might help balance homone levels - so off I am to go jogging ... maybe, if it does nto rain ...   

Caroline


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

am home from france and at work just spent whole lunch break reading through posts so will try and do personals tomorrow just wanted to say

dawn honey am so so sorry life is so unfair, we are here if you need us.

hannah and lainey a big congrats hope all goes smoothly

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for all your lovely words and hugs, means a lot.  
Feel like I've been in a total daze all day, but remarkably alright.  Think I did enough crying on Sunday to do me for a while, plus had such a nice day with DH yesterday (despite the news  ) that feel ok about everything just now.  I'm sure it might hit me in the days and weeks ahead, but we'll see.

Have planned to go back on the list for FET with our Blasts.  Will hopefully get some answers from DrT before that.

Was thinking about going to my GP to see if he can refer me to the miscarriage clinic at ERI to see if there are further tests they can do on me - anybody and views on that?  Should I wait until after follow up with DrT?

Big hugs to everyone  , will catch up with personals later in the week.
Dxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dawn, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I really hope you can find some answers to this.  However, I'm glad that you and DH had a good day together, and that you have made a plan for your next steps.   

Kirsty, Jayne and Caroline, nice to see you all back!  And Caroline, just in time to go away again!

Helen, when you were in on Monday, were you kind enough to swap rooms with a pathetic needle-phobic who needed a room with a bed to lie down on for a blood test?  That was me!    Enjoy the IT crowd (I used to be a software developer, and I have to say, I find it scarily close to reality in a surreal kind of way ).

I had a scan on Monday which showed 10 follicles that seem to be growing nicely.  I'm back in on Friday for another scan.  I have to say I'm feeling really upbeat    about treatment, which is lovely, although I've no room left in my brain to concentrate on work. Just can't bring myself to care somehow...  

 for everyone!

C xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Dawn*- don't know what to say hun  sorry just isn't enough  Thinking of you and DH, take care of each other just now (hope the in laws are able to give you space for yourselves at this time) Think the early miscarriage clinic would be worth a shot for help/advice. Jan will be able to advise you better about it.

Off on holiday tonight for 2 weeks so will probably be off-line (unless we can hijack someones wi-fi when we are away  ) Want to wish *Vonnie*, *Clarabelle* and *Helen* all the best for their current cycles   

*Helen*- anything beyond a 3 day transfer would be looking at blastocyst transfer (usually day 5) and this is only done if there are enough viable embryo's to take to day 5. Risk is that you would lose them all if you leave them that long. They examine them daily and will usually transfer when they think is the optimum time whether its day 2/3/5 ERI are quite new in terms of blasto transfer so I can't comment on success rates; maybe someone else will know more?

Got to dash girls. Back in 2 weeks

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

maz have a fab holiday honey

caroline anne is it not still rainy season in st lucia just now? will be sunny hot and lovely anyway evn if there is the odd shower, have a fab break honey

dawn glad you and dh planning ahead, wont do you any harm to ask about miscarrige clinic and see what they say. 

clarabel glad you are so upbeat honey good luck for scan on friday

flash good luck for ec fri/ mon got everything crossed for you

hi to jayne, jan, doodler, vonnie, hannah, mimou, katerina, elaine, jo, jannie, lainey and everyone i have missed

ok at work have to run will try and get on for personals soon

kirsty


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi ya!

How are you doing, all OK I hope  

Clarabelle, yes it was me - room swap mate!!  No problem at all, C   as I must have had my restless head on on Monday anyway as I couldn't sit still!   for all those lovely follies and your upbeat mood.  Grow follies   .  Ditto for the work attitude as well by the way!!

Maz, ta very much for the info and hope you have wonderful holibags 

Dawn, how you doing, hun, back at work this week?   So glad to hear you had a good day with DH and are looking ahead and feeling OK so far.  As for being referred, I say yay, go for it and take up 10 mins of your GP's time!!-OK maybe phone and check with Dr T first?!   


Feeling a bit   today for some reason and had a teary moment with the nurse this morning which was strange!  Never mind, just be glad to go in for EC on Friday and last injection tonight.  Injection not til 11pm so going to finish off my courgette and brie soup now!!

Take care   to everyone and catch up soon
Helenx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Dawn -      I am so, so sorry that this has happened to you again. PM me if you want details and honest opinions  , but yes - I would def get to GP and start process of referral to recurrent mc clinic. The process can take a while, and it's worth checking that there's no clotting or immune issues (which are often v easily treated) before you get those blasts out of the freezer. The genetic check on you and DH takes a good couple of months. It'd be worth asking your GP if she could argue the case for you to be seen as a matter of urgency because of the IVF etc. In the meantime, hang on in there and take care of yourself and DH  .

Clarabelle - Can't believe you're actually cycling now! We'll need to meet in the Merlin and have a chat. Let me know when you're around and we can fix something up.

Heading for bed now. Sorry I've not been around. We were up north with my sister etc and then the kids have been here for the last two weeks, so I've been going to school and then heading for Mum and Dad's to take over the dinner, bath and bed slot. Went to Glasgow today for some bloods for the big IVF in Oct and realised that being in the car was the first time I'd been in a space by myself for more than three weeks  !

Hi to everyone and will catch up more later.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Just a quickie from me as i'm still in Glasgow and using a friends pc but hope to get back to normal by Sunday. Everything went well on Tuesday, lining looks good, and have a few follicies developing so happy about that.  Back again on Monday so hoping for a massive growth spurt by then.

Good luck to Helen and Clarabelle for tomorrow, will be thinking of you both.

Hello to everyone else and will be back later for a bigger catch up.

Vonnie


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

helen,

just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your op tomorrow. I have had teary moments with the nurses as well - they are just too nice ! Hope you are feeling better and that you get a good crop and a swift recpvery tomorrow ( loving the soup flavour !)
 

Good Luck to Clarabelle and Vonnie with stimms and hello to everyone else. The weekend is in sight and I am cream crackered !!

mimou x x x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

This is a better late than never type post 

*Helen* - hope EC has gone well for you today and you get some lovely healthy mature eggs and good fertilisation      

*Clarabelle and Vonnie* - hope your follies are continuing to develop nicely      

Hello to everyone else  Just a quick one today because I've loads of chores to do and having a busy week 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Helen, I hope everything went well today, and you have lots of lovely eggs!     I'd hoped to bump into you again now I know who you are, but it wasn't to be!

Vonnie, keep those follies growing!  Good luck for Monday.   

My scan was fine - only two seem to be growing much (12mm?), but there are 10 or 11 (I seem to have lost my memory) in total, with most of them just around the 4-8 stage.  Don't know if that is good or bad?  Back again on Monday...

Jan, it would be lovely to see you - I'll drop you a text.  Hope you're finding a bit more "me" time!  Were the bloods standard or special iykwim?

Elaine, how are you keeping?  Hope all is well.

Mimou, get your feet up and chill!  

Enjoy your weekend everyone.  Dare I say it, it looks like a   one!

C xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Helen - how did everything go yesterday?  Hope you got some lovely eggs and are now resting up being looked after by DH    Any news on fertilisation rates?      

Clarabelle - that a good crop of follies you've got going on, and don't worry about the smaller ones, 4-8 are good sizes at this stage and they can soon catch up in a few days.  Good luck for Monday.   Grow follies grow      I was in last Monday and was chatting to Helen in the waiting room, not sure if your were there at the time.

Elaine - did you get all your chores done, busy bee?  Hope your not going too mad!  How's your ribs?   

Vonnie - well done you on a good response to stims, lots of luck for Monday - Grow follies grow      

Jan - thanks so much for your advice, means a lot.   Have been in a bit of a daze since my test, but trying to have a relaxing weekend and back for follow up test this Monday.  Then I can think about what to do properly - but will get on the phone to GP first thing on Monday.  Might have to join you and Clarabelle for a coffee at the Merlin to have a chat about things -  if that would be ok.  Sounds like you've had a mad few weeks, think you need some 'me' time as well, to get yourself geared up for October - won't be long rolling round.

Maz - thanks pet  , trying to get my head around things!  Have a fabby holiday  

Have managed to persuade DH to take me to the Home and Interiors show in SECC for some ideas for our new house - key distraction techniques going on here!  Might get some retail therapy at the shops as well.  We've got the house to ourselves this weekend as the in-laws are away, so will be having a quiet night in with a take out and a bottle of vino!

Hope you all have a fab weekend
Dawnxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey girls

Ooh, its warm isn't it *and * I'm still in PJ's!!

Well egg collection went OK yesterday although there was a bit of concern as my blood pressure went up, soon after arriving back on the ward so I had more oxygen and the nurse sat with me for a while. All I really remember was my heart absolutely racing and feeling very spaced out and then being given tablets as was I was quite sore!!

Anyway, not as good as last time as only 4 eggs collected but Emma phoned earlier and we now have 3 embies. This now feels like an agonising wait until Monday to find out how embies are coming along and trying really hard now to keep lots of  and loopy thoughts out of my head this weekend...

Dawn - glad you and DH have a bit of space and good things planned this weekend!  You must let us know of any fabby ideas from the show!

Clarabelle - lots of    for those follies to grow and grow! Few of us in on Monday but I'll miss the party as I'm not in til 11!  Hoping for more growing news after scan on Monday 

vonnie -    for your follies for a growth spurt and good news on Monday.

Elaine - hope you and bump are well and those chores are not tiring you out too much!

Jan - hope you had a grand holiday with your sister and children and are enjoying the start of a new term!    for you for now til the start in October!

mimou, hope you are keeping well . Soup worked out really well, thanks, tho say so myself!

Roll on Monday and  !! Already wondering what to do next week with being off work and DH being away a couple of days! 
Must dash as friends coming for that courgette soup!

Have a good weekend,
Helenxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Helen, great news about those wee embies. I'll cross everything for you     and hope they're all doing well on Monday.  Hope you're having a lovely weekend.  

Hey Dawn!  Yes, I did see you - I was sitting in front of the window in a blue coat, with my DH.  I'm doing lots of visualisation to try and help those follies along.   Thanks for the dance!    Would be lovely to meet you at the Merlin too.  If I text Jan, will she be able to reach you?  Or will I PM you with my number?

C xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope you all are well and having a good weekend.

Helen, woo hoo on your embies, hope your transfer goes well tomorrow.

Clarabelle hope thoings go well tomorrow, will look out for you in the waiting room.

Doing okay apart from feelin bloated and feeling things happening doon there but think that just my mind playing tricks on me.  

Just heading for a bath as I've got a sore throat but will be back for more later.

Take care everyone 

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me to wish Helen lots of luck for ET tomorrow - hope everything goes well, will be thinking of you      

Clarabelle - yes, Jan has my mobile number.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow    

Vonnie - good luck to you tomorrow as well    

Dxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello

Just wanted to wish Helen luck for tomorrow.  Hope those embies are growing beautifully, and you have a good ET and can settle into your week off!  Not too much soup-making!!! (unless its very therapeutic   )

Vonnie, Clarabelle - good luck with your scans    

Dawn - sorry not to have been on recently, and more than sorry about your BFN  .  Nothing I can say, but hope you're looking after yourself and the GP is helpful in referring you to the miscarriage clinic.  It seems more than a coincidence that you've got to a biochemical/weak BFP several times   .  

Take care,

Katerina xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Helen* - wishing you lots of luck for a smooth ET tomorrow and hope your little embies have been growing well over the weekend      

*Vonnie and Clararabelle* - good luck for your scans and here's hoping for some great news about nice juicy follies      

Hello to everyone else and hope you have all had a good weekend 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there

Not had internet all weekend so been busy catching up on all the posts I missed over the last few days.  Lots of them!

Vonnie and Clarabelle - hope your scans bring lots of great growing follicles today.

Helen - well done on getting three embies - good luck for ET today - and hope you get your feet up and enjoy the week off.

Dawn - glad you had the weekend to yourselves - hope you enjoyed your wine and take away - and the trip throughg to Glasgow and got lots of great ideas for the new home.

Katerina - hope you are keeping well and looking after yourself

Well - best get going and do some work now - got my scan on Friday so very very nervous this week and trying to stay really positive.

Hope you all have a good Monday!

Hannahx


----------



## kira14 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi would it be ok for me to join your thread?

I'm starting treatment at ERI, had my first scan and dummy transfer today.  All went well apart from i have fluid lying in one of my tubes due to a previous investigation.  Because of my previous abdominal surgeries they don't want to operate and instead are going to give me antibiotics during egg collection.  Has anyone else had any experience of this?  Any help would be most appreciated.

K.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hiya kira,

I just wanted to welcome you to the thread ! 
I don't have experience of fluid so can't advise, but hopefully someone will be able to help. Good Luck with your treatment at ERI !

Helen - hope e/t went smoothly today and you are now a proper pupo laydee ! 

Vonnie - how you doing ? Are you back in Embra ? Go follies !!!

Clarabelle - hope follies are doing their tricks. Hope you are managing to sit down a bit and take things steady at work. Good Luck !

Dawn - hope you are feeling a bit better and are getting some good advice about how to proceed. Hope Homeshow was fun 

Hannah - hope you aren't worrying too much about Friday and that you are feeling rough enough but not too much  !

Big Hugs love mimou x x


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Kira and welcome, I'm like mimou and don't know to much on your condition, Suzanne had a lot of fluid in her womb with her hyperstimulation, which was proving worrying for the doctors at the clinic, she had daily scans at that time and no et, I am sure you will have the best treatment, as all the staff at the clinic are wonderful,

Suzanne goes for et in about 11hours time, all going well, then its the dreaded 14day wait, I am taking the week off with her, to give her support and the extra love she will need at this time,

Cu all Soon,

Chas x


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for your messages about my ET yesterday!  

Well, 2 grade 3 embies are now with us!  I know that grade 3 are not the best but still relieved to get to this stage and figure the best thing to do is to stay positive and relax to give it the best shot   

Must just put it in print that DH has been wonderful looking after me recently, and left a little bear on the kitchen table for me this morning to look after me as he is away tonight.  Aw, what a honey! 

Suz, good luck for 2ww       

Kira, welcome to the thread! I'm sure you will get some advice from the other girls and hope all goes well with your treatment   

Well better go and put feet up.  DH got a couple of films from the shop to keep me from pottering (  ) so the movie starts at 2pm!!

Take care 
Helenx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Helen,...... 'snap'.....,2 grade 3 embies today with us, out of 4, one did not survive the de-freeze, one fragmented, 2 ok, soo best o luck!

Chas x


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

*Helen* lots and lots of    to you and your little embies.

*Dawn* I was really sorry to read your news. I hope that you manage to get some answers soon from the hospital 

*Kira* Just want to say hello and I hope that your treatment goes really really well

I've not been on here for a couple of weeks because I've been waiting to start injections which began yesterday. Last minute i decided that I couldn't do them myself and asked DH instead. He was pretty good I have to say and it hardly hurt at all.  Although I've only had 2 injections now, both times, for about 1/2 hour afterwards my thigh was really itchy - like a midgie bite - is that normal?  Do I have to keep injecting in the same area all the time or can I change legs/arms?! 

Hope everyone is well...I really can't believe that I've started this now 

xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hannah

I just wanted to wish you all the best at your scan on Friday.  I know it probably feels like a million years ago but I've been thinking about your other half and just wondering how he is doing.  He was very cautious (to say the least) and I was just thinking about and wondering how he is feeling coping with all of this.  I hope you are both doing well and are feeling very together about it.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

littleareca, don't know your real name, but I'm not on here very often, re; your 'jabs', I did all Suzanne's for her, you can change the place, Suzanne found just anywhere below the navel ok, but this time round the hospital issued a different manufacturer of the needles used, and found them a little painful, we had some previous unused needles and used them instead until they run out, it could be cost the hospital changing different suppliers, some are sharper than others, take care and all the best,

Suzanne & Charlie x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jayne

Thanks for your email.
Things are fine at home.  Dont think its really sunk in with either of us yet and I am really on edge waiting on the scan on Friday.....  

My DP is the least sympathetic person ever (his motto is "get on with it") so unlike some of the other girls here, (Helen - loved DH putting the little bear in the kitchen!) - dont get pressies etc. like that.  However, we are talking about it and think he is really worried about money etc. but hopefully everything will be okay and it was just a panic attack!

Anyway - we are going to the scan on Friday together which is nice.

Thanks for asking.

Sorry no personals - best get back to work.  Hope everyone is having a nice day.

Hannahx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

hi girls. just to let you no that it went reall well for me and my dyh. i took my lucky pink pig in and my lucky white dog that my dyh bought me. hpe goes well for all the coples. i hve taken the week of work with my dyh. he has been doing a lot of running around for me. i hve to go bke to hospital in another two weeks which means it will be the 16 for blood test then from there i will get to no if i am. got fingres and toes crosed for you all.hpe all goes well. keep in touch.what to be keept uptodate from all the couples that are going through all this to hve a family.hve some of you had the embroise put bke in all the best to all couples. lve suzxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jsut wanted to say good luck for a smooth 2ww for helen and suz glad et went well and hope embries are all snuggling in nicely

hannah good luck for scan on fri

jan enjoy the peace honey, you back at school i take it

welcome kira

good luck to everyone else

dawn hope you are ok honey

had a bit of a scare yesterday ended up at eri after 4 hours of pains but got scan and babies are fine and pain settled down so they are not sure what it was, just relieved

better get back to work

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello, not got internet at home so on my phone.  Congrats helen and suz on being pupo, hope your both taking it easy. Clarabelle hope u got on okay on monday, was looking out 4 u but i was just in and out.  Dawn hope u are doing ok, thinking of you. Kirsty hope u r feeling better and taking it easy. As for me back on friday for egg collection at 10 so well see what the crop is, not to stressed yet but i know i will be on the morning. Hello to everyone else and sorry for the garbald message - hate not having internet.  Vonnie


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Kira  

Vonnie, glad things are looking good, and wishing you lots of luck for Friday!    

Kirsty, what a horrid scare!  Glad things are looking fine.  Take good care of yourself!

Congratulations to Helen and Suz!  Here's hoping the   passes quickly and gives a great result!

Hannah, I've been thinking about you.  I hope the scan goes well on Friday.

Jayne, how are you?

Littleareca, the itching is normal.  You can certainly change legs, but I've never heard of anyone who was injecting into their arms.  I was told legs or stomach.  I'm sure someone more knowledgable will give you more info soon!

Katerina and Elaine, hope you're both swelling up nicely!  

...and a big hello to everyone else.

I was really disappointed on Monday.  For some reason, my follies have stopped growing.  They increased my dose of Puregon and had me back for another scan today, but it has made no difference.  I'm going back in on Friday, but it seems quite likely that this cycle will be cancelled.  I have only one follicle progressing, and the rest are actually shrinking.  I'm feeling a bit shell-shocked.  

Having never heard of anything like this before, I was totally taken aback.  Once we had the first scan with all those follies, I thought the next thing we had to worry about was how many/what quality eggs were collected.  Just wasn't expecting this at all. 

B*gger.

Claire


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Clarabelle - sorry to hear about your shrinking follies - can't believe this is happening after all you've been through to get here.   Have the Drs been able to give you an explanation?  When are you due back for another scan?  Will send you a big follie dance just in case - grow follies grow      

Helen - well done you on your wee follies on board - hope they're snuggling in nicely  .  You've got DH well trained on the pressie front then!  Wishing you all the best for your 2ww      .  Happy to meet up for a coffee (decaff no milk) if you're needing a distraction!

Suz - congrats on being PUPO, keeping fingers crossed for you    

Vonnie - good luck foryou ET on Friday, hope all goes well, and you get a good crop of eggs.       Let us know how you get on.

Jayne - wow, is that you off on holiday again soon!  

Littlearaeca - congrats on starting d/r, and don't worry a few of us get DH to do the injections.  A wee bit of itching is normal, but probably best to alternate legs, or place on your tummy depending on where is better for you - not sure about arms though!

Kirsty - sorry to hear about your scare, but glad things have settled down     Hope you're taking it easy.

Hannah - wishing you lots of luck for your scan on Friday, will be thinking of you  .

Off to bed, in-laws have been bad influences and had a couple of glasses of wine with dinner!  I never usually drink during the week, so might regret it in the morning!

Not sure if I told you - but we've booked a wee holiday in October - we're going on a Mediterranean cruise!  My mum & dad have been at us for ages to go on a family holiday, so we thought bugger it and have booked up to go.  Will give us a break before we have the stress of moving into our new house!

take care and big hugs to everyone  
Dawnxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Another flying visit I'm afraid 

*Claire* - really sorry to hear about your shrinking follies, not something I've heard of either  Really hope they were conserving energy and put on another growth spurt       Thanks for asking after me, swelling doesn't come close to what's happened to me - I'm going to need your expert advice on major weight loss in the not too distant future 

*Dawn* - a holiday sounds a wonderful idea and what a nice relaxing thought a cruise is 

*Helen* - hope you are enjoying being PUPO, your DH sounds a real honey 

*Kirsty* - really sorry to hear about your scare  Glad you were seen and all is well, just hope you are able to take it easy 

*Hannah* - wishing you loads of luck for Friday       Are you in quite early? Hopefully you'll still manage some sleep tomorrow night 

*Vonnie* - wishing you lots of luck for a smooth EC Friday and some lovely healthy eggs      

*Kira* - hello and welcome 

*Littleareca* - I've never heard of injecting in arms either, just fleshy parts of thighs and tummy  I've heard tummy is less painful and it was always my preferred area. Good luck     

Sorry for being lazy but I am thinking of everyone else and a big hello to you all: J*ayne, Doodler, Mimou, Suz, Jan, Katerina, Maz* (hope you're having a lovely holiday  ) and sorry if I've missed anyone 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Managed to get on a friends internet but will still be quick.  Clarabelle    for you I haven't heard to shrinking follies but giving you a big dance to get them growing for tomorrow    will be thinking for you and looking out for you.

Took trigger shot last night  so on the final furlong in terms of jags and op now, trying not the think about it to much so DH and I decided to visits my friend who has 2 kids to take mind of it,  Must be mad...

Hope everyone is well and speak soon

Vonnie


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello girls

Just wanted to wish Hannah well for your scan tomorrow  , and Vonnie for EC      It seems to have come round really quickly - hope it goes well, and remember its quality that counts - though I'm sure the first words I said on waking up were "How many did they get?" 

Clarabelle - hope you have a better scan tomorrow too    I've never heard of shrinking follicles either, but though hugely disappointing if things haven't gone well, it may be better to cancel this cycle not put your body through more stress and perhaps they will be able to suggest a different regime and start you again on that very soon ?    

Littleareca - hi!  Though I did my first injection in my leg as the hospital seemed to recommend, it didn't seem easy and felt sore for a while afterwards, so I moved on to the fleshy area around my tummy button (but at least 5cm away from it and not directly below, I think), and found that much easier.  Softer flesh, easier to get at seemed to work for me  

Helen, Suzanne - hope the 2ww isn't getting to you yet  

Hello to Jayne, Jan, Mimou, Kira, Dawn and anyone I've forgotten !

I'm still being pretty sick, but it may be getting a little better, and I'm learning to relax and get on with things through it (oh and DH is getting better trained at cooking, cleaning, ironing and anything else useful in the house   )

Take care,

Katerina xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there

Thanks for all your good wishes for my scan.  I was soooo nervous but we have now seen the little one on the screen and saw the heart beating.  Doctor seemed quite pleased.  So relieved.

Vonnie - hope EC goes well today and you get lots of good quality embies on board.  

Clarabelle - hope your scan has gone ok - been thinking about you.

Littleareca - glad you started on the injections and hope they are all ok and not too painful.  I was not brave enough to try my stomach - and it seemed to be more sore on my left leg so by the end of the injections my right leg looked a real state.  I didnt care though.

Helen and Suzanne - hope the 2ww is going ok and you are resting up and enjoying the time at home.

Katerina - glad the sickness is starting to wear off - well done on getting DH trained on all the cleaning etc.  My DP has always been better at the cleaning etc. than me but I seem to be doing less now as cant change the cat litter etc.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.  I have a wedding all day tomorrow down in Melrose.  Think I will be exhausted by tea time but at least will feel happier that today is over.

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hannah

that is FANTASTIC news that you've seen your wee baby's heart beat.  Congratulations!  Who would've thought ( a few weeks ago) that you'd be here today.  

Jayne


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just a quickie to catch up with you all, good to hear how everyone is doing to distract me from  thoughts during 2ww!

I've had AF type pains off and on, during the day and early morning, for the last 2 days and each time they come I convince myself that AF will come - full flow an' all -any minute then it goes away!! Agony, agony, agony - what is the next week going to bring?!! I've had so many conversations in my head I now know what it is like to have a split personality!!  . Also wondering if a couple of extra days off work might-just-do-the-trick!! Know what I mean  These lie ins are soooo relaxing!! 

Vonnie- Thinking about you today at EC and hope the answer to the question "How many" was a great big  number 

Clarabelle - Hope your scan today brought better news  . I know how it feels to put all your  into those follies that are there

suz - hope you are doing well on your 2ww. I must ask - Are you taking time off next week!!  

Hannah - oh, fabby news about your scan,, so pleased for you and DP, *I * couldnt stop smiling when I read your message!!

Katerina - Sorry to hear about  sickness but  to hear that "a husband's work is never done!!" 

Peanuts - Woo, woo to booking a fabby cruising holiday!! THE thing to do these days amongst the Go For It girls!! A colleague did it last year and hey guess what? Told us a month later she was expecting! 

Ooo, better dash, HI to everyone I've missed. 
Take care
Helenx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Back home now resting up, dh is doing the dishes. Back on mobile as net connection playing up. Op was fine got 6 eggs so happy with that as its the same as last 2 times so now its just a waiting game. Only worrying thing is my heart rate was high so they took blood to check thyroid so got to wait until wednesday to get those results. Great news on the scan hannah you both must to happy and relieved. Clarabelle hope got on ok today and your follies kicked into action. Helen af pains are a good sign so stick in there, suz hope you are doing ok and taking it easy.  Hello to everyone  else and have a great weekend.  Signing off now to have a bit to eat bum some pain killers, vonnie.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello 

Vonnie - well done on e/c - hope you are recovering quickly and dh is pampering you. I will keep fingers crossed for good fertilisation and tiptop embies ! Take care of yourself 

Jayne - how you doing ? Am v jealous you are off to Bruges. I am trying to persuade dh of the merits of Belgium. I fancy a visit on the Eurostar and some nice moules/frites ! Hope you have a great weekend dodging the raindrops ( again )

Clarabelle - so sorry to hear about shrinking follies. I am sure they will be able to adjust things now they know how you react to the drugs and hope you will get to try again soon. Sending a big cyber .

Helen - hope you are staying sane on the 2ww symptom watch/knicker check fest! I hope it passes quickly and that things go well    

hello to maz, doodler, fiona, peanuts, littleareca, elaine and everyone else

( I am shamefully sitting here in tracky pants, scrag-end hair, eating crumpets)  I have a Lucky DH !!

mimou x x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Back again and now about to post a 'me' post. Hospital just called and we have 3 embies and now worried that these wed ones wont make it to monday. Feel as if i could cry at any moment and im being a cow to dh. Its just a disaster and i cant see anything positive coming out of this least a baby. Sorry to be so negative but need to get this off my chest, vonnie


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Vonnie, honey, three is good - they're there, and they will keep going.       Try to chill out a bit, and remember, all you need is one!  Hope you're ok (and your DH has broad shoulders  ).

Mimou, what else would you do on a Saturday morning?  That's what they're for!  I was at the gym, sweating profusely, but would much prefer to have been in your shoes (slippers?)!

Jayne, I love Belgium!  Fantastic frites (with mayo, obviously), amazing beer and superb chocolate.  What a dream place!  Have a lovely time.

Helen, hope you're not going too loop-the-loop.  

Hannah, what fantastic news!  You must be totally thrilled.  

Dawn, how are you doing?

Katerine, it's good that you're managing to cope with the sickness, but I really hope it passes soon!  You poor thing!  

Elaine, never a better reason to get a bit porky!  My friend is breastfeeding, and has dropped below her pre-pg weight in just eight weeks, in spite of eating like a horse.  That would be my top tip!    Think her (.)(.) are agony tho.  

Scan on Friday showed two late-starters beginning to pick up the pace a little, so I'm investing everything in the hope that they will show good progress by Monday.  My bloods showed that my FSH levels have doubled for the first time, and have reached over 1000, which is also encouraging.  

I'm missing so much school (my appointments are lasting ages because there's always so much to be explained, and the scans are being re-checked).  Not that I'm overly worried about that - I'd quit work if it really came down to it!

I asked Dr Kini, and he said it is an unusual reaction that I'm having.  He suggested I could have issues with hormone receptors.  However, I'm not giving up yet, and I'm keeping my tummy toasty, and I'm about to go and get lots of milk and some Crusha-type stuff, while keeping up the visualisation, water and protein.  Any other tips?  

Claire xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!  

How are you all??   I'm new to this fourm. I’m just wondering if anybody is undergoing self funding ivf or icsi at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary? DH & I are due to start our first cycle of ICSI in Jan 09. Dr Thong (our consultant) had said to us that if there are any cancellations we would get them. Has anybody been given a cancellation appointment before? How long before your original appointment did you receive your treatment? And when did the hospital contact you to let you know you had got cancellation appointment - how long before the treatment took place? 

Thanks everyone!! wishing everyone lots of luck!!    xxxx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Just a quick one Helen, Chas here! I hope your AF pains subside, Suzs has been OK, but her tummy and lower back have been and are very hot! don't know if you had this and its a good sign, Suzs back at work next week, as she changed job, and has more than used her holiday entitlement up, as she had to take a week off work when she was 'very ill' from her hyperstimulation.
I took last week off work with her for the ET and to just give DW support, love, and run about for her, this includes everything, she keeps asking me,..."Do you think, that's the embryos growing",? 

I hope they are, as I hope they are for you Helen,

Take care and keep in-touch, no-doubt Suzanne will post later,

To everyone else, love to you all, this is a 'stressful' time, forgive for not maybe making comment on your plights, but we do have you all in our thoughts, and read your posts daily,

Love Chas x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
just popping on to say hello and that I'm thinking of you even if I'm having a bit of a break.

Dawn- I'm gutted for you

Kirsty- hope you're ok? 

vonnie- hope ET went well today 

clarabelle- hope your cycle has picked up- we don't want you being too unique 

mimou-  and so soon after you got married 

helen- af pains can be good especially midway  could be implantation,recovery from EC, drugs.... 

hello to everyone else- hope your cycles are going well or the waiting not too bad!

I'm up to my eyeballs in the rennovation still 
dx


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Thought I would pop in and give you all my news.Had an appointment at 10am this morning and........
                                                  IT'S TWIN'S!!!!!!!
Cannot get over it..
Still in shock,the doctor found the 1st baby first and said "lets look to see if there is a second"."Oh there it is!"
Tears of joy!!!
Good luck to everybody 
Take care Lainey x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie before i leave work

lainey omg honey thats fab, take care and enjoy, hope you dont get to bad with morning sickness

doodler hows the house now? i am fine thanks, do you have any plans as to the next step?

dawn i love cruises is my fav type of holiday youwill have a ball, will do you good to have a nice relax 

flash hows the 2ww? still driving you mad? is so annoying af and preg symptoms so similar, whens test day?

berry welcome, i was offered a cancellation 2 months before my original date last time i think, not sure if it will still be roughly the same?

jayne, vonnie, clarabel, suz, hannah, jan, mimou, katerina, elaine and everyone i have missed hope you are all good got to run be back soon for personals

kirsty xxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Berry!

Lainey, that's lovely news.  Glad you're so happy! 

Doodler, nice to see you found your way out from behind all that drywall/wallpaper/timber, etc.  

Had the scan this morning and, thankfully, the follicles on my right ovary have grown.  One is now too big (28mm - no wonder it hurts!)  I don't think the left one has woken up yet!  We're scheduled to go for EC on Friday.

I was thrilled to bits this morning, and now that I'm thinking it through a little more, I'm not really sure what I feel.  I assume that if we get any embryos, we can expect ET to be on Monday.  That is the 15th, and AF is due on the 18th.  How can this possibly work?  

Anyway, I have to assume the docs know what they are about.

Sorry for being a misery-guts.

Claire xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been AWOL, have been trying to have a bit of a break from FF, plus was on a hen weekend to Glencoe at the weekend, so have only just recovered!

Clarabelle - well done follies for having a late burst!  Good luck for EC on Friday    . Try not to worry - easy to say I know, but just get through Friday and Monday first, then get relaxing for the 2ww.

Kirsty - how's your morning sickness?    never been on a cruise before, but looking forward to it.

Lainey - congrats on your twins, thats fab news!  You make a 3rd twin prg!  All the best for your pregnancy 

Doodler - thanks hun, just not sure what to do next  .  How you doing? ^hugme

Suz&charlie - good luck for your 2ww   

Berry - welcome to the thread.  I've been given a cancellation on my 2nd ICSI, it was about 3 months before I was due for treatment, and got a call to ask could I start the next month.  They do come up occasionally, so fingers crossed you'll get one.  

Vonnie - You're cycle seems to have gone really quickly!  How was ET today?  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you     

Helen - how you doing hun?  Lies-ins sound lovely - was up really early this morning!  Big hugs and lots of luck for 2ww      

Hannah - wow, congrats on seeing bubba  , must be lovely for you.  Wishing you all the best for your pregnancy 

Katerina - sorry to hear you're still poorly , hoping things calm down for you soon.

Elaine - can't believe you're so close  , are you all organised?

Sending everyone a big hug  
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello, just a quickie for Clarabelle

Don't worry about when your AF would have been due - you'll still be taking a suppressant drug  - since you're doing SP, an organolutran I think - the one they gave me was called Ganirelix, if I remember rightly, and that is holding your normal cycle in suspension.  You'll stop that drug around EC and from THEN your AF will be due in around 14 days - or hopefully not, 'cos you'll be pg!

Hope the rest of this week goes well and you can take it gently while the follies do their stuff. 

Katerina xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your warm welcomes!!!  Has anybody else got Dr Thong as their consultant?? how do you find him??  Fingers crossed that I get a cancellation!  Its all I seam to be thinking about these days!!!  How do you all cope when going through your treatment? Have you told your friends and family about your treatment? We have told only close family as DH is a bit embarrassed about the whole situation.  I really feel for him, but I don’t think that it is an embarrassing situation. 

Good luck everyone


Berry xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'm now official pupo with 2 grade 2 embies on board.  Absoultely delighted to get this far as I was convinced none would make it monday   .  Just been taking it easy yesterday and today swapping between sofa and bed.

Wow Laniey congrats on twins, is it sinking in yet?

Helen, how u bearing up on the 2ww, not long to friday.

Suz, how are you doing?  Hope you are still taling it easy.

Kirsty, hope you are feeling better since your wee scare, you must be getting quite big now?

Great news on your follies Clarabelle,    giving you a xtra wee jig from your follies,

Hello to Jayne, Doddler, Dawn, hannah, jan, mimou, katerina, elaine and everyone i have missed hope you are all good and will be back soon for personals


----------



## kira14 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi ive just found out today that my work wont give me any paid time off for treatment and i will have to either use my holidays or have it un paid    is this normal


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

I had two day's paid for IVF.I could only take them as 4 half day's or 2 whole day's.Our policy is you get 2 a year.During my IUI cycle's it was mostly unpaid-very stressful.
Found work could be demanding expecially when you had to get time off at short notice.I got a letter from the ERI that explained the need to have appointment at short notice,they still asked stupid questions!! AS if you can controll your own body!!
lainey xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Vonnie

just wanted to wish you LOADS of              take it easy and look after yourself.  here's to some great news on your test day

Kira, if your doctor signs you off, I don't think there is anything they can do.  My boss was very supportive and I also got my GP to sign me off for the two week wait and he just put down "gynae" under reason.  I hope you manage to get the time off you want

Tea is in the oven...I'm on every day checking up on folk so I promise you're not forgotten about 



jayne


----------



## kira14 (Feb 17, 2008)

My boss has been pretty good but thought they might have been a bit more sympathetic considering one of the other directors wife has been through it twice.  Mind you if i was on his salary this wouldnt be a problem    I think im just annoyed cos ive got hardly any holidays left as it is because im also doing my accountancy exams and need to take time off for courses and study leave.  At this rate i wont even get xmas day off lol  

K x


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all,

What alot happening around here since Friday!

Kira - Hi! I guess there may be some differences across the board of employers but from my little knowledge, there are no stat regs in place so it will largely be up to their discretion.  I'm lucky in having a great boss who is a little "flexible" and who doesn't ask too many questions! Keep up the   !

Vonnie-Delighted to hear you are PUPO and with 2 fab embies!!  I loved the 1st week of 2ww and even kind of forgot about why I was sitting at home!       and of course   for 2ww

Berry - this is our 2nd ICSI cycle and so not much experience but can say that I feel and think very differently to the last one so I guess that is the overall picture!  Not had much experience of Dr T but I think he does straight talking very well!!  

Katerina -Not seen you around for a while, think the last time was I saw you dashing through the car park!  Hope you are feeling better. 

Dawn - good to hear from you and glad to hear you have been enjoying some of the ol' "high" life!!  Glencoe - high life - geddit!!   Sounds like fab weekend  

Clarabelle - great to hear follies have absorbed the good vibes going on for them at last!!   and   for EC on Friday and lots of lovely eggs

Doodler - good to hear from you and thinking of you too!! Do you need a renovations dance to keep things moving?!!  Here's one just in case!       !

Lainey - great news   hope you are feeling good!

On the home strait now for the 2ww, thank goodness!  Feeling OK - AF pains subsided over last couple of days and just wishing away time til test on Friday.  Wish I felt "something" though   

Take care
Helenxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls at work so just checking on you all

flash good luck honey

kira get signed off honey they cant touch you

vonnie feet up now honey fab news

dawn honestly you wont want to go on another holiday after a cruise, what company are you going with, i have been a few and have found royal caribbean the best

ok have to run speak soon

k x


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Vonnie, congratulations!  That's wonderful news.  Take it easy and lots of     for the 2WW!

Katerina, thanks for your reply.  I'm a total  !!!  I know all of the dodgy side-effects come with the d/r, but I swear I've been a complete fruit-loop for a while now (at least, I'm blaming the drugs while I can)... Thanks for taking me seriously though, and putting my mind at rest!  

Kira, if you're at all concerned about time off, I'm with the others - just go for a doctor's line.  I've also just noticed that you have ulcerative colitis.  I have a friend about your age who suffers with the same thing - it's horribly debilitating.  She has just begun the surgery.  I really hope the operations have put you right and that you're able to get on with everyday life.  

Helen, delighted that the 2WW is going so well!  Keep enjoying it, and don't fret about symptoms - stay sane!  When do you test?

Jayne, always nice to see you!

I had my final scan today, and the follicles on my left ovary have finally started to grow!  Talk about leaving it until the last minute...    Anyway, I've no idea how many there are any more, but they seem ok - some are a bit big, some are a bit wee, but that's ok.  My last injection is this evening, and I'm glad.  I've been getting more wound up about them in the last week, so it really is a boost to be done with the needles.    Well, apart from the big one up me     on Friday.

I hope you're all well.  

C xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys

Clarabelle, that really is great news about your follies.  

Helen, hang in there and   for a positive test result

back to the footy....

jayne


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

Just seeing what is going on in between the footy and Desperate Housewifies!  And DH is being annoying over trivial nonsense so upstairs I went!

Here for a moan, sorry to say, as I've just felt nothing the last couple of days and think this is what happened the last time when it was BFN; AF symptoms all gone, sore tops of legs gone, and even boobs not sore anymore (they've been sore since day 2 post ET). I felt better having all these symptoms last week than this kind of nothing at all   . Still keeping up hope but feel like   is seeping away.  How can you when you dont feel anything!  

Sorry for being a misery-guts in final days of 2ww.  
Two more sleeps until test day on Friday so will leap back on sometime on Friday to let you know the good/bad news.

Helenx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck Helen - got fingers and toes crossed for you! Its so hard to know what your body is doing but really hope this is the one for you.

love

K xxx

PS - off on hols for 2 weeks!  Take care everyone


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Helen, just want to say good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  Clarabelle hope u get loads of juicy eggs tomorrow. Hello to everyone, still on my mobile as internet down which makes it difficult to do all my personals. As for me still managing to stay sane so far on the 2ww but that will change next week.  Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Sorry been reading the posts every day but not got internet at home at the moment and not had a chance during the day to write.

Just wanted to pop on quickly to wish Helen all the luck in the world for tomorrow.
Will be thinking of you.

Vonnie - hope your second week of 2ww goes quickly for you and you manage to stay sane.

Katerina - hope you enjoy your holiday (proably missed you by now)

Clarabelle - great news about your follies!

Lainey - thats fantastic - I had a huge smile on my face when I read your message about the twins.  So happy for you.  Look after yourself.

Hi to everyone else - sending you all lots of lovely thoughts - sorry for no more personals but best get off of here as got loads to do and trying not to stay late any night!

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## kira14 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi everyone hope your all well.

Clarabelle - i dont have any problems with my colitis now, not even any drugs    Having surgery was the best thing i could have ever done.  It gave me my life back and i hope it does the same for your friend.

One week and counting to go before i start my first lot of injections.  

K x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm just on quickly too, but a big  to everyone 

*Helen* - wishing you massives of luck for tomorrow and got everything crossed for you      

*Clarabelle* - hope you have a very smooth EC tomorrow and get some wonderful healthy, mature eggs       I got pre-occupied with follie numbers but never found it correlated to how many eggs I got, so probably best you lost track 

*Vonnie* - sorry I missed wishing you the best for ET I think but hoping those lovely wee embies are snuggling in nicely to their new home  Don't know whether you're a fan but I got a Ross Noble DVD to distract me on my 2ww and hope you can find something to occupy yourself with. Sending you lots of luck     

*Katerina* - hope I've not missed you and you have a lovely time 

*Lainey* - great news about the twins, hopefully Katerina and Kirsty can keep you informed with any queries you might have 

*Jayne* - hope all is going well with you and you have a fab holiday in Bruge 

*Doodler* - hope the renovations are going well and you're finding some relaxing time to yourself 

*Dawn* - hope you enjoyed Glencoe and have finally recovered (sounds a fun place for a hen night) and life at the in-laws is good  Not particularly organised to my mind I'm afraid and seem to be experiencing some sort of weird denial (much like DP  ) about how far along I am  Going to try and get my head in gear this weekend and get the last essential items and start organising the nursery 

Better go and check tea, which I'm meant to be keeping an eye on 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Helen

I can only promise you that having symptoms/not having symptoms is no indication at all about your ultimate result so please hang in there    As I always say - how you feel, what you want makes no difference at all - otherwise there'd be no teeenage pregnancies/ one night stand pregnancies etc so I'm afraid it's up to your body now.  hang in there and    

Vonnie

some   for you too

Clarabelle

All the best for egg collection

Take care

Jayne

PS Elaine, great to hear from you.  How are you keeping?


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Helen, good luck for tomorrow and the dream becomes a reality, suzanne goes tuesday for her blood test and I know this is an anxious time for you both, keep positive,


Chas x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Helen

I've been thinking about you today...

Jayne


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey, thanks for messages.

I'm afraid its a   for us     .  I've felt I've had a crap response to this cycle anyway so it has lessened some of the pain but we've both still sat on the sofa for most of the afternoon, with just tears and hugging and not even saying much.  We both still feel pretty numb and think it will sink in over the next few days and then we will think about those big questions about where do we go from here and considering our age, what can we realistically expect.   

Thanks again for   and   back to you.

Helenx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Helen, big hug to you and your dh i've been thinking of you both today. Glad you've both got each other. Take care of each other and when you feel like talking we'll still be here. Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Helen

I'm really sorry to hear that it was a bfn for you and your dh.  As always...there's nothing I can say to take the pain away but perhaps you can find some comfort in knowing that I've been thinking about you and am really sad that this hasn't worked for you  

Jayne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Helen

So sorry to hear your news   
So wish I could say or do something to make things better for you and DH, please remember we're all here for you if you need us.
Happy to meet up and give you a big hug in person, whenever your feeling up to it
Take care of each other  
Dxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Helen,  I have been thinking about you lots and I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I wish there was a way to make it better.    

Chas and Suz, good luck for Tuesday.  

We had a successful EC yesterday (Dawn and Jan, I'm delighted to report that I was out cold throughout the whole experience  ) and they retrieved seven eggs.  Amazingly, six were good enough to be injected, and all six have fertilized!  

We're back on Monday for ET.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

C xx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Helen and darling husband. Sorry to hear both your sad news, we all hope we, being here for you, can make you both feel better loads of big hugs from suz and charlie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Helen* - really, really sorry that it didn't work out for you and your DH  Hope you can find some nice ways to spoil yourselves to get through this.

*Clarabelle* - great news about your EC and fantastic fertilisation rate  Keeping everything crossed the embies divide nicely over the weekend and you have a smooth ET Monday      

*Jayne* - thanks for asking after me  I'm doing well thanks, though feeling exhausted doing the simplest of tasks  Not going to win any awards for my productivity/achievements at the moment   Hope everything is going well for you  Is there any news about that job you were thinking of applying for?

Hello to everyone else - just another of my late night flying visits 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Helen

So sorry to hear it was a BFP.  Take care of each other through this time.
Thinking of you both.

Hannahx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Helen   - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Like Dawn says, we're all here for you and rather too many of us have an idea of how you're feeling just now. Take care of yourself and DH and keep in touch.

Clarabelle - great news on the EC and fert rates. Good luck for ET tomorrow - much less of a big deal physically but quite emotional. Don't know if they show you pics of the embies at ERI.   

We're about to start on our big cycle with all the bells and whistles, but you know it couldn't be that simple and, along with my protocol for anti-coagulant treatment from the rec mc specialist came news that they've added some tests to their investigative profile since I was there (for folk with 5 losses or more) so I'm going to be on the phone tomorrow morning to see if we can get a chat or send an email to see whether we should be having these tests and putting off the big cycle. Going for antral follie count scan tomorrow just in case we do go ahead on this cycle.   Par for the course for me, really!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Clarabelle will be thinking of you.  Jan good luck for your cycle, what clinic are you at? Madness has started now dont think i will make it to friday without having a breakdown.  Hello to everyone else, vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Clarabelle - well done you on your embryos and fertilisation rate    Glad you were out for the count during it all, you deserved the rest!    Lots of luck for your ET tomorrow and here's hoping for some frosties too.  You'll get to see your embies on the screen before they out them back - have always found it quite emotional .  Here's to a quick and successful 2ww    

Jan - can't believe you might have to have more tests!   Good luck for your telephone call and scan tomorrow, hope you get to go ahead now that your all geared up for it     Is it possible if you could PM me with a list of the m/c tests so I can harass DrT next Monday, would like to go in as prepared as I can!

Vonnie - You've been doing so well and your on the home straight now    Try not to let the madness take over  .  Wishing you lots of luck for Friday, sending you lots of positive thoughts      

Elaine - I'm exhausted today too, but don't have such a wonderful excuse - just a boozey night with friends last night!  You should be putting your feet up and resting as much as possible before the sleepless night and nappies   

Suz& Charlie - hope your both keeping sane - good luck for Tuesday     

Helen - how you both doing hun?    Hope you've both been looking after each other this weekend, and not thinking too much about the big questions just yet  

Katerina - hope you have a fab holiday, how you been feeling?

Twiggy - yep, Royal Carribean for us!  Really starting to look forward to it now - even bought 2 new dresses at the weekend!

Big hugs to Maz, Lainey, Jayne, Hannah, Kira, Kat and anyone else I've forgotten 

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

just to say I am taking a little break just now ... quite busy and HRT + Zoladex is not getting me in the best of moods at the moment when it comes to IVF/infertility. DH and I will be going on holiday to Florida for 2 weeks end of October and I am visiting my best friend down in London for a longer weekend in 2 weeks, so hopefully that will raise the spirits a bit. 

Will be popping in from time to time to browse on here but probably not posting much. Just drop me a PM if you want to get in touch with me.  

 for us all!

Kat


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello everybody,

Helen     so sorry to hear about your results. BFN are so disappointing, numbing and generally
s te. Hope you have got lots of support and people to talk to . We are all here too . Take care of yourself, you have been through a lot.xx

Clarabelle - well done on your embies fertilising and HUGE good luck for e/t today. Please don't rush straight back to school - give yourself a chance to relax and take things easy. I wish I had done that but who knows whether it makes a difference  Anyway, sending lots of positive vibes and good wishes for the right outcome   

Vonnie - do you test on Friday ? How are you bearing up ?  The last few days of 2ww are FOUL !!!   Hope they pass quickly. Big Hugs and positive vibes coming to you through the mobile. Take care , honey   

Kat - good to hear from you.Sorry to hear about crap zolly and hrt. Hope you feel better soon  

Dawn - good luck with your meeting with Dr T. I am really pleased you have got him and not one of the other docs. At least you know he is straight talking and totally on top of his game. Good on you getting prepared - really hope it opens up some new doors tx wise and they can identify the problem. Hope the hangover has worn off  . take care   Enjoy glamourpuss cruise !

Jan - good luck with antral count and big all-singing all dancing cycle. Are you going to Notts Care ? Are you able to take time off to be there or do you commute there? Really hope the run up goes smoothly and will be thinking of you  

Jayne - how you doing ? How is job ? Holiday plans ? 

Suzanne and Charlie - Good Luck fortomorrow    

I am doing ok. Ended up lost up a mountain on saturday due to map reading error and 'gentle walk' took 6 hours !!  Was quite scared but had lovely time recovering in posh b&b with goose down duvets and HUGE scottish breakfast. I have a monday holiday today which is just as well as still suffering from 'skye thighs' VERY stiff ! Might have to go back to bed. 

Lots of love to Maz, Kirsty, Chook, Fionam, Doodler, lainey, elaine, ebony and everyone else !
mimou x x x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi folks

Mimou, great to hear that you are doing so well.   about you getting lost on a gentle walk.  Who was in charge of the map reading?  The lovely bed and breakfast sound great.  

Vonnie, hang in there and try not to go too   although I think it's just part of the 2ww  

Clarabelle, all the very best with your ET.  I hope you get a couple of corkers put back  

Dawn, I lost a whole day last week after a great night in with Stuart   I hope you're feeling tip top now.  

Jan, wow what a plan!  Go for it    I hope this makes all the difference  

Helen, it's still early days for you.     I hope that you and your DH are taking care of each other and getting through each day one at a time.  Take care.  

I'm off today so am going to make scones for the folkk at work who have been going through a hard time.  Long story but two had a disciplinary hearing on Friday and two being made redundant.  At the disciplinary hearing they were acquitted so cheese scones it is    I'm off to Bruges for a few night on Thursday so looking forward to a LOT of cheery beer oops that was a typo - cherry beer!    

Hi to everone else

Jayne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,

remeber me?  Sorry to have been away for so long. Am busy catchign up with ten pages of posts, but you have all been in my thoughts at all times, even when I was away from the internet.

 

Will post soon, am awaiting AF to start donwregging for FET in October.

Love

Caroline


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi welcome back caroline anne nice to hear from you again

dawn fab royal caribbean you will love it

helen so sorry to hear your news honey we are ghere if you need us

ok have to run speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi guys!

Jan, sorry there are even more tests in the offing, but I hope that they make all the difference for success this time round.

Elaine, bet you have your feet up now - and if you don't, why not?  

Helen, hope you're ok.  

Dawn, cruise sounds very exciting, as do the two new dresses!  We didn't get to see the embies before they were put back, but to be fair, I was bursting and Dr Kini might have been worried about what would happen if he made me wait!  

Caroline, nice to hear from you again.  Hope AF shows soon so you can get underway.

Vonnie, hang on in there!  Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Jayne, mmm, the cheery cherry beer!  Can't remember the last time I had a drink.    Have a wonderful time.

Mimou, I hope you weren't in charge of the map!  Keep your feet up.   

Kat, I've been thinking about you lots lately, and hoping you were okay.  I hope the holiday helps lift you up again.  

Suz and Charlie, good luck for tomorrow!   

I'm PUPO!       

We had two 8-cell grade 2 embies put back.  I was a mess -        - you get the idea!  I'm very over-excited now, but long may that continue!

We're not likely to have any frozen.  We had one 7-cell grade 2, but the rest were too wee to freeze.  We had FET success rates with one frozen embie explained to us, and decided that unless any of the little ones catch up today, it probably wasn't worth it. 

But, wow!  What a fab feeling right now.  

C xx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry not been on for a while.  We had our follow up appt with Dr T and we was very straight talking to say the least!

Said he thinks we have gave it our best shot regarding that I have a endo cyst, fluid in the tubes and that I don't respond as well as he would expect a woman of my age to respond!  Because of my previous ops they wouldn't do anything regarding the above as it is to risky to my health.

He said donor eggs would be the best option and asked if I had a sister, I have but she is 37 and he says it is best if they are under 35.

To say we were shocked by all that he said would be putting it lightly!  Don't know what we are going to do, might still try one more time or they said they would screen my sister to see if she is still suitable. 

Sorry to hear it was negative Helen.

Elaine, Hannah - glad your scans went well.

I am well jealous of the cruise Dawn, never been on one but do fancy it.

Clarabelle - good luck on the 2ww.

Mimou - How are you keeping, how many weeks are you now?

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

Fi


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all, sorry for this but a me post coming up.  Feeling so low today really dont feel positive at all now, was feeling so good about it until today. Got no symptoms at all except for the progestore pills but not sure if its not period pains, i hate this bit so much.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Vonnie

hang on in there...there are plenty of folk who have had a bfp with no symptoms so really there's nothing you can do either way...but wait    

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Jayne, i just need to get it off my chest, Dh is away wit work at the moment which isn't helping. Just want to in to bed and wake up on friday


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Just a quick post, Vonnie, it must be dreadful what you all have to go through, Suzs test 2MR, I will be with her for the bloods, but unfortunately we cannot be together for the dreaded phone call later. 

Keeping Positive, is near impossible, I think it must be all the stress of the wondering, I also think this stage is better, the not knowing stage, but hoping.

Suzs has had few symptoms, apart from being very hot in the small of her back and just above the groin area, but this could be down to the oestrogen tablets and progesterone pessaries, one wonders,?

I was married before and have two daughters from ex (grown adults now), but in these days I never paid much attention as I do now to this whole subject, the only thing in these days I would of noticed, was in later day pregnancy, like morning sickness etc.

How life changes! now its, 'all children babies this, all children babies that', it is a major topic everyday in our house with Suzs working with babies and tots everyday, the health issues, learning projects and general welfare of babies and children, her work (my work  never stops, but I love it all.

As for IVF! well never in all my dreams, would I have thought this subject would be such a major part of my life, 10years teaches you loads, to sum-up from a mans viewpoint (well mine),.....

Apart from being a near expert on this subject now ) I must reiterate, how you girls have the strength to go through it, amazes me, fair enough I went through an op as did Suzanne for our dream, but the emotional turmoil you must all suffer bares no thinking, I call it,........"the silent tears"

Anyway said enough, cu all L8R ,

Best Regards to all,

Love Charlie. x


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Wasn't very quick was it,? 

Must be the way I am feeling.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just want to wish Suz and chas all the best for today, thinking of you both. Feel more positive today, amazing what a good moan and sleep can do.  Will be back later for more personals, take care everyone vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Vonnie

the 2ww is a wicked thing isn't it  

It's the place where we all want to be...(at the end of a successfull egg retreival and transfer) and yet, when we get there it's torture  

I think it's just to get you prepared...if your get a bfp...then you'll worry about your 7 week scan...then your 12 week scan..then the birth and when the baby does eventually arrive (perfectly normal!), you then have the rest of your life to worrry about them              so it's just basic training  

Anyway, you've had another "sleep" and are nearly there



Jayne


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Vonnie, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better.  It is rotten.   

I totally agree with Jayne though - I think it's all practise for when you get your dream.  

Suz and Charlie, good luck  

Fiona, really sounds like Dr T doesn't mince his words!  I hope you can digest what he's told you and come to a decision you're happy with.  

C xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,

helen- so sorry it didn't work out this time   Its so tough.Thinking of you.

clarabelle- pleased to hear your cycle has gone well so far and congrats on being PUPO  

vonnie- its such a roller coaster of emotions- everyone at some point during 2ww feels emotionally awful.Its no wonder with all the hormones and all thats riding on it- good luck though- why not you? Thats what I always say.  

suzandcharlie- good luck on your 2ww  

fiona- well hard though it is to hear, straight talking from Dr T could be the thing that gives you the best chance of a "take home baby". I'm sorry they can;t do any more for the endo problems but your health must come first. Hope you can come to a decision you're happy with 

dawn- good luck at your follow up-we once had a  45 min consult with him which was good . Important that you ask all those questions.Hope he'll be able to do something.

Jan- when was your scan? What other tests have you needed?Good luck hon thinking of you   

mimou-   you silly billy getting lost- how are the legs today?

elaine-how are you doing? is pregnancy suiting you or is "blooming" too strong a word 

hannah- how are you? still elated? 

Hi to everyone I've missed 

Been so busy with social things which makes a change from rennovations. Had our niece and nephew to stay at the weekend which was good fun but was tiring of the constant stream of  incoherent questions by sunday after we'd all been to a late party next door the night before and AF was in full flow. We hung out at St Andrews beach in the fog and rain hoping to see the Airshow at Leuchars- gave up and came home only to have the Red Arrows fly over  the house in formation 5 times really low down- I was on the loo the first time and saw them through the open window-hope to goodness they didn't have binoculars 

dx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a quick email to say hello, I've been lurking and thinking of you all on our wee break from ttc.  We're going to get into the swing of planning and considering our options soon.   Its been good for us to have a break, though obviously its still been on my mind several times a day but not quite the obsession it was (to DH's relief!).

Good luck to everyone going through tx, the 2ww and testing soon (and due soon - Elaine!)  Sorry no time for personals, lots to catch up on.

Chook


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Just wanted to pop on to say good luck to Suzandcharlie and Vonnie.  I agree with doodler 'why not you?'.  It can and does happen.

Here's my little positive and sticky vibes dance for you guys and Clarabelle:

           

Caroline:  Hi, good to hear from you. I hope AF arrives soon and you able to get started.  How are you feeling about this cycle?

Doodler: I'm sure it was one of the best views the red arrows ever got from up there!  How are you settling into your new home?

Chook:  Hi, am glad to hear that you are feeling better for the break.  Take care.

Dawn:  Ooo a cruise...how wonderful!  Have just seen mamma mia and am longing to fling myself into clear blue seas...

Ah, got to dash off, DH needs the computer.  Hello to everyone else....

Love Jannie xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey ho,
Here we are, after our BFN    weekend,   for your messages.  After the amount of tears this weekend I looked like panda eyes by Sunday!!  We had a relatively good old weekend actually and decided that looking at fireplaces was the best distraction and then nothing more taxing than deciding "red or white?" !!

Talked alot of stuff through but still early days to know where we go from here or how or when these horrible   negative feelings disappear and be replaced with those more positive ones.  I've been trying hard to stir them up the last couple of days so - I've arranged a work night out and a couple of girlie weekends in the near future so am feeling better really!! Also arranged a follow up appointment with Dr T for the end of October so it'll be interesting to hear what he says especially as he seems to be pretty straight talking.  

SuzandCharlie -   and thoughts of you both for today, hope you are doing OK.

Vonnie - thinking of you and hoping that Friday gives you the very best news  

Jayne - Nearly off to Bruges, lucky you!  Er, remember Bruges Bertie was fab wee place with fantastic beer.  DH is a real ale/Belgian beer expert and knows these places but he's out just now so I cant give you the address but you may know it already!! Have fabby time.

Jan - hope you are doing Ok with all those tests   

Clarabelle - Congrats on PUPO      .        and positive vibes.

Dawn - yeah, good to meet up before you go on hols, PM if you want to arrange something! 

Sorry, later than I thought better go, got chicken to marinade!  Big hugs to everyone I've missed!

Helenx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning all, thanks for all your


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Start again, on mobile so cant edit my post! What i was trying to say was thanks for all kind words it definately made me feel better.  However i think our dream is over for this attempt as i passed some blood (tmi) this morning so think af is on her way, gutted that i wont even make test day.  Vonnie


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning everyone,

just wanted to say to Vonnie, that I am thinking of you especially. It is so hard to have to wait when you feel down. I hope the blood means nothing ... TAke care!!

Lots of luck to SuzandCharlie and Clarabelle.

How are you doing Dawn and Helen?? Sending you  .

Kat - wie geht's?

Doodler - you want to come and renovate my house please??  

A BIG hug to everyone else.

Back soon, Af not arrived yet, but definetly coming ...

Caroline


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

caroline- er no thanks  was working till 9pm last night helping the electrician- its more than enough for me!

vonnie-    hope the bleeding is not what you think it is but feeling for you and hoping for a miracle 

helen- don't be too hard on yourself about trying to be positive- one thing is for sure- you've got to allow yourself to grieve and its tough to get through especially when you're still pumped full of hormones.There is always some laughter through the tears though and thats ok too 

jannie- good to hear from you. How is the wee fella doing? i was the same with mamma mia- took me back to Greek holidays of my youth 

chook- completely understand the need for a break  welcome back though and here's to the next tx cycle 

dx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi girls,
Sorry to gatecrash the thread!! I am an old ERI girl from a few years back, so most of you won't know me. I still lurk on here keeping up with some old pals and their news. I just wanted to tell Vonnie that I had some bright red blood the night before I tested two years ago. I then went on to get a BFP and amd now a very proud mummy of twins(we only got 3 eggs from EC, 2 fertilised and stuck)!!! I think it must have been an implantation bleed or maybe something to do with the pessaries. I know everyone is different and it may not be the same for you, but just wanted to let you know my story. Good luck, I have everything crossed for you.
Good luck to everyone going through txt and of course, everyone else. you are all amazing people and deserve for your dreams to come true.
Lots of love and positive thoughts.
Moira xxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Vonnie
Only on for a few minutes at work - just to say before I got my BFP, dont know if you remember but I was on here in tears as I had gone to the toilet and seen what I thought was beginning of period.  Turned out to be implantation bleeding.
Keep believing.  Sorry you are feeling so down.  Thinking of you.

Sorry no more personals - best get back to work.

Hannahx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

*Helen* I'm so sorry that it didn't work this time.  you and DH must keep strong. Hope that the appointment with dr T gives you the answers you're looking for.

*clarabelle* congrats on being PUPO!  hope that your 2ww isn't too frustrating for you.

*suzandcharlie* how are things going?

*vonnie* sending loads of   to you and a big 

I'm back at the ERI tomorrow for the first time since i started downregging. Im totally exhausted at the moment and AF has been dragging on for 10 days now   its normally only 4 days so i'm feeling like rubbish and don't know if this is "normal". I seem to be arguing with DH constantly - which isn't good as we work together too! - and i couldn't stop crying for most of yesterday.  All that, combined with headaches, which seem to move around, every day since about Friday.

I can't even think what I was told will happen tomorrow. Is it blood tests and a scan? 

oh dear!!!

big  and  to everyone


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Lots of sweary words - just lost a massive post!    Here goes again!

Sorry!  Hi girls!  

Littleareca - d/r is the pits isn't it!   Are you drinking lots of water?  It can help with the headaches.  You should be scanned tomorrow to see if you lining is thin and your properly done regged, and if so you should get some happy hormones!    Although a minority of girls need to down reg for a bit longer, but hopefully that'll not be the case.  Good luck    

Vonnie - try to keep positive hun  , as Hannah and Moira have said this could be an implantation bleed.  Keeping everything crossed for you    

Suz&Charlie - how'd things go today?  Thinking of you  

Clarabelle - congrats on being PUPO, and welcome to the 2ww     !!!  Sending you an implantation dance for you        .  Hope you're taking it easy and being looked after by DH  

AnneS - fab to hear from you.  Here's hoping A/F has arrived   .  Good luck for FET  

Helen - good to hear you had a weekend of distractions, as long as you didn't buy anything!  Doodler's is right, you need to have time to grief your bfn, before trying to get back to positive thoughts, you've been through a tough cycle   .  Don't make decisions until you've had your consult with DrT, that should give you time to get your head around things  

Jannie - great to see you post!  Yes, have seen Mama Mia twice and really looking forward to some sunshine!  How's Noah?  Keeping you busy? 

Chook - hello stranger, welcome back after your break.  Hope it did you the world of good  , so whats next with you?

Doodler - bit worried that DrT will be so straight talking that I'll not get a chance to ask any questions!!  Had a dream that I fell out with him and he sent me for lots of tests with needles just to spite me!!   Must be thinking about this too much!     Ideas for questions greatly received!

Fiona M - wow, he doesn't like to wrap things up in cotton wool does he?!  Hope you've managed to take it all in, and it helps you to make up your mind on a way forward.  If its any help Jan has been looking at using donor eggs through the private clinic in Glasgow, I'm sure she'd be able to give you advice if you need it   

Jayne - have a fab time away - cheery cherry beer sounds fab!!

Mimou - how's your legs?  I think someone needs to refresh their navigational skills!!    Hope you're taking it easy now, how are you feeling?  Do you have a date for a scan?  

Hope I've not forgotten anyone   

Does anyone fancy a meet up soon?  Think I might need to get lots of my chest after my follow up!!  Will have to be int he next couple of weeks if before my holiday, or after 13th Oct - let me know what you think.

Off to bed, as have an early start to Dundee tomorrow!
Take care
Dxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just an absolute quickie...

to say I'll be thinking of you all when I'm away, especially you Vonnie  

Take care everyone and see you on my return

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Got back my hols last week but having internet problems so not able to keep up with all my threads 
Just popping on for a couple of quick personals...
*
Helen*- huge  to you and DH
*
Vonnie*- thinking of you, masses of    for testing. Try to keep believing 
*
Jayne*- have a fab holiday in Bruge 
*
Dawn*- hope follow up with Dr T goes ok 

Will try to catch up properly with everyone tomorrow

Love
Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Another of my brief late night posts 

*Vonnie* - ditto to Hannah's and Moira's comments, some people on hear will recall my miserable post when I had implantation bleeding this cycle and thought it was all over  Got everything crossed that's what it proves to be for you too      

*Jayne* - hope you have a wonderful holiday and enjoy the cheery cherry beer  

*Doodler* - hope you're having an easier evening of it and finding some time to relax in amongst renovations  I don't think 'blooming' would be the right word for me, though people keep saying how well I look - I think they mean I've piled on the pounds really   DP can't stop laughing at my feeble attempts to get on and off furniture and move, just as well I wasn't elegant or dignified to start with 

*Dawn* - bad computer  Have you something exciting planned in Dundee or is it work-related  Hope you don't have any more weird dreams about your follow-up, but if you do we can form a support group for people having weird dreams as I've been having loads of them  

*Clarabelle* - sending you lots of  and hoping your embies are nestling in nicely to their new home       Congratulations on being PUPO and hope you're getting lots of time to relax 

*Fiona* - hope you and your DH are bearing up after your straight talking follow up with Dr T  Hope you can come to decisions that you are happy with.

*Caroline Anne* - hope AF has arrived (feels strange to say that  ) and you can get started - will have everything crossed for you      

*Littleareca* - I totally empathise with the hormonal rollercoaster of downregging  As I think has already been said tomorrow should be a scan and all being well on to stimms and happy hormones - good luck     

*Mimou* -  on the massive walk, I've forgotten how to  Wish I had managed to keep as fit  Glad to hear you had what sounds to be a lovely time 

*Chook* - hope all is good with you and you're feeling prepared for everything that lies ahead 

Better be going as this is longer than planned, but a big hello to everyone I missed: Helen, Hannah, Kat, Jan, Katerina, Jannie, Jo, Suz and Charlie, Moira, Kirsty, Maz - sorry if I missed anyone.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning all, just wanted to thank you all for all your posts. You have no idea how comforting they have been, still bleeding but doesn't seem to be red yet so still clinging to the faint hope that its implantation but i will know for definate tomorrow.  Yesterday was a bad day for us as we both work for a certain bank so now got the added stress of redundancy now!  Anyway enough of this doom and gloom, hope you all are well and hopefully will get online to make my post word personal, take care vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Vonnie* - big hugs to you  So sorry you are having such a stressful time  I had around 6 or 7 days of old blood for implantation (sorry if TMI) brownish coloured, which had me scared witless. Continuing to keep everything crossed it's your embie snuggling in nicely to your cosy womb lining      

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey folks

Just a quickie over my soup and salad! 

So is it par for the course that the second BFN just makes you so damn fed up   with the whole thing and that then leads to feeling really guilty cos I'm forgetting the priority (our prioirty) is to still whatever it takes is to hold a little miracle in our arms?  DH has even taken this week off as he just needs the time to do whatever man stuff he needs to, which is great and what he needs to but I hate seeing him like this   its so unfair.  Just want to fast forward and get over it.

ENOUGH!  We'll be fine, planning holidays and arranged some time with our fantastic Hertfordshire family    Sorry really here to say...

Vonnie -   that embies have decided that the sign they have snuggled in there is that *!**%!! (tmi) blood.  Lots of thoughts for you.

Clarabelle -   and cyber hugs for   .  Hope you've got in all your fav DVD boxsets!  IT Crowd?    

Hey, better go oot as need to buy a vase (long story!)

Definitely up for a meet up, anyone else need rant/rave/chat/listen in next couple of weeks.  Might need to involve vino this time   

Take it easy girls,
Helenx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Vonnie, I'll just add my voice to all the others and hope it's an implantation bleed. Sending you lots of  and 


Good luck for tomorrow.  

Helen,  Please don't feel guilty. Goodness knows you have enough to manage right now without adding that to your burden. Take care, and give yourself time to deal with everything you're going through.  

Littleareca, I hope you get onto the stims soon!

Doodler, glad you had a good weekend. Your energy for all this renovation amazes me. I've been _thinking_ about emptying the dishwasher all morning...

Dawn, a meet up sounds lovely, although I won't be going anywhere next week. I think that being at work will be enough! If it is after that, I should be able to make it. Good luck for the follow-up - Monday isn't it?  

Elaine, love the sound of your moving around! It reminds me of what I was like before ERI made me    And I had no excuse!   I had a bit of an odd dream myself. I was at work, and a pupil spat a mouthful of cola in my face. Eww! 

Caroline, nice to see you on the cycle buddies board too! Hope you have more luck than me keeping up with those ladies - they really can chat! 

Chook, lovely to see you back on here again. Glad your mind is a bit quieter regarding the whole tx issue, and I hope you're keeping well. 

Mimou, hope the legs are working again. 

I've been milking the 2WW thing a bit, and more or less refusing to get off the sofa!  I figure if we get the result we're hoping for, DH will have to get used to it!  

I confess to some boredom - I think I've seen every episode of every series of Star Trek ever made! Still, I started on the tapestry that has been sitting the cupboard for ages, so that feels good. Caught myself thinking about doing some work this morning!  

C xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Clarabelle - step away from the schoolwork ! Don't do it !!!  So pleased you have been taking it easy, giving yourself a chance and not worrying . I really hope the rest of the 2ww goes well for you. Keep taking it easy and I will keep beaming up the     vibes.
I have spent this week getting coughed and sneezed on at close range and have one girl in my tutor group who has absent with chicken pox so I am getting seriously paranoid . So lovely to be sprinkled with germs from the lovely kind kiddies !

Dawn - I have a really really WEIRD dreams about Dr T too ( esp in the run up to our last meeting with him ). I suppose he is such a powerful figure in our collective subconscious. I dreamt I was giving it big licks - screaming and yelling at him  .!! I really hope it is useful and constructive when you meet him next week. I do really appreciate the straight way he explains things and he certainly doesn't sugar coat anything.   

Vonnster - hang in there  - be positve . I am very (not so secretly ) hopeful for you,and Elaine's post made me even more so ! last sleep before you test. HUGE                  positive thoughts and good wishes.

Helen - glad you have got some nice things planned . Hope you are coping and dh too. Do you have a follow up soon ? 

Hello to doodler, Jan, Annes, chook, jannie, elaine kat and everybody

Hooooray it's nearly the freakin weekend     
have a good one !
mimou x x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a quickie from me to wish Vonnie lots of luck for test tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you            
Dxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Vonnie*- huge            for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you 

Any word from Suz & Charlie  Hope you guys are okay 

*Clarabelle*- well done on being PUPO  rest up and tell those embies to get snuggling 

Promise I'll try to catch up soon.

Maz x


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, sorry we did not let you know our results sooner, but it was a ,   we are both understandably devastated, moreso Suzanne, albeit we knew the chances are low, one still lives in hope and a land of make-believe, in the 2week wait, Suzanne got the bad news at work and also had to be sent home from her work yesterday as she is/was soo upset.

As for me, as from a mans side, and not having the same biological maternal feelings as you girls, it is difficult to feel the real depth of despair Suzanne must be feeling,but needless to say, we have our cuddle times, talk, hug, talk, about it, and I try to put a positive on the bad news of the NEGITIVE we had, (if there is any, so to speak) in other words like, it wont be long until we try again, at least next time they may be able to prevent the hyperstimulation, and the embryo's wont need frozen, etc, etc.

I just myself, feel very sad and 'blank' about it all, maybe its a way my subconscious is telling me as a man how to cope with it all, it feels the whole year was wasted, my op (tadpole extraction) , Suzanne's op, Suzanne's hyperstimulation, the injections and injections, the hospital visits, which were everyday, getting up at 6am, when Suzanne was very ill, it just goes on and on.

Was it worth it all,??


'OF-COURSE' It WAS!!!!!

Will I go through it all again, (will Suzs)

'OF-COURSE' We WILL!!!


Mad or What  

But at this point of time, one must heal, I think I am OK, I just don't Know, I get waves of feeling very depressed, moreso thinking about how it must be making Suzanne feel.

On Positive note  before I go, Suzanne is seeing Haiedeh today and also seeing Rebecka one of the councilors today, they asked me to go, but I said to Suzanne, would she like a quiet time with them first, without me being there?, albeit we have been together for 11years, sometimes I think Women just need that intimate Woman time, to express how they really feel, without us guys being there, it was a unamanous YES, and I can understand, as it was my suggestion,

All the best love and wishes for a +result Vonnie,

And best regards to eveyone else,,

Love Chas x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just to let you know it was a BFN for me.  Both gutted as i had convinced myself that it was our time.  Dont know what our next move is going to be, been put back on the waiting list but at the moment i dont think i can in through this heart ache again.  Might start


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hit the wrong button on my phone but was about to say might start looking into perhaps trying the gcrm or donor eggs. Firstly though i need a holiday so will be looking into that.  Thanks again for all your support over the past few days its meant a lot to me, will just dip in and out for a bit just until my head is stronger. Vonnie


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Vonnie

So sorry to hear it wasn't this time for you   , been thinking of you lots as we were cycling so close together    .
Words are so not adequate at this time so take care of you and DH and know we're thinking of you. 
If you're feeling up to it, be good to see you if we can arrange a meet up soon.
Helenx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

oh vonnie , I am so sad it hasn't worked out this time   
You so deserve a break 
Nothing I can say to help you feel better - it is just awful. Just wanted you to know I am thinking of you and sending big hugs
Hopefully your follow up will give you some new things to think about so that you can move forwards.
You *will* be somebody's lovely mum one day, so don't give up        

Take care
lots of love
mimou x x x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi everybody,

hope everybody is doing well!! 
so sorry to hear about you  Vonnie & SuzanneandCharlie. I dont really know you all but I have been reading your forum for info and I felt to bad when I seen your sad news. Just wanted to say I have been thinkin about you all    keep your chins up, your all doing so well! 

I have a qn regarding Blastocyst Transfer and ICSI. has anybody ever done this? and it the success rates better for 1 Blast transfer or 1 3 day transfer? Dr Thong told me that for a single blast transfer the success rate is 30%. I am really confused now as I thought it would be a lot higher as he told me for a 3 day transfer success rate is 41.8% (I am 21 years old, if that makes a difference) 
Thanks everyone.

Take care  
berry xxxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Vonnie, I'm so sorry.  I was really hopeful for you, and I'm gutted that it hasn't worked.  Hope you can have a holiday soon to build yourself up again and decide what is right for you to do next.

Suz and Charlie, likewise, I'm really sorry that you didn't have a positive outcome either.  I hope the counselling helps you to work out your feelings, and start moving forward again.

Berry, I'm sorry that I don't know the answer to your question, but I have seen other people suggest that ERI are quite new to Blastocyst Transfer, so their success rates tend to be a bit lower. However, I think Dr T might have given you success rates for a *double* embryo transfer, not single. We were told SET success is closer to 30%-35% for ERI. But considering your age, the SET success rates might well be as high as 41.8% for you (I'm 34).

C xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mimou  chicken pox! 

Get yourself a radiation suit!



C xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone,


Firstly, Vonnie and Suz and Charlie,  I'm so sorry that it wasn't to be this time.  

Vonnie, book that holiday!  It'll give you both time to think what to do and it'll be a good break away from everything that's been going on.    

Suz and Charlie, I hopt that the counselling helps. Charlie, you sound so positive and strong about the future and that'll be a great help for Suz.  

Berry, I'm doing a blastocyst transfer with ICSI.  We were at ERI yesterday and I've just started stimming      
Dr T came and spoke to us and we're only allowed to have one embryo transfer which i'm pretty upset about.  Because of this they are taking it to blastocyst stage.  We were told that it has a 35-40% success rate and they take it to a max of 5 days.  Like clarabelle said, I'm pretty sure that ERI are fairly new to Blastocyst transfer.

I'm so glad to be stimming now.  My headaches have more or less gone and I'm less cranky than before!    I do feel really tired about an hour after taking the injections though and when we took the doggies for a walk today I'm sure DH thought he was going to have to give me a piggy back home!!

big   to everyone and have a great weekend
xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Clarabelle


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for your replies.
littleareca what age are you?? why have you only been aloud to transfer 1 blast back? Dr T suggested to us that 1 is better for my age to only transfer 1 bk as i am 'not a huge lady'   lol his exact words. He said he thinks it is for the best. i'm not 100% on my decision yet. We have an appointment on the 20th of October with the Nursing staff, so i cant wait till that. We decided to go private and i feel that it s taking so long. Everyday is a total drag!!! Dr T also said to me that he is not going to put me on the full course of drugs. As he thinks my ovaries can handle it    Does anybody know what this means?? 

Thanks everyone  

Berry xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted to say I'm really, really sorry that it wasn't to be this time *Vonnie*   Hope you can find a great holiday bargain to help with moving on  Take good care of yourself and your DP.

Clarabelle - 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I also wanted to ask if anybody has tried acupuncture? and did it work? 

thanks xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Vonnie - I'm so sorry to hear your news, sending you and DH a massive      I only wish I could say something to make things better, but please take care of each other, and take time to deal with things before deciding your next step.  Holiday sound like a fab idea  

Suz&Charlie - really sorry to hear about your BFN  , hope you're both being goods to each other, lots of hugs and chats is the order of the day  

Mimou - hope you're relaxing over the weekend in your radiation suit!!  Starting to worry about us all dreaming about DrT   

Helen - yep, somehow the disappointment is worse the second time around, as I'm sure not many of us think don't have high expectations of it happening first time, but always hope number 2 will be it!  Hope you're taking care of yourself.  Big hugs to you and DH  , think its good he's taken some time off so he can deal with things too - sometime we forget how affected DH's are too     

Clarabelle -    very funny!!  How you feelinghun, is that a week down in your 2ww?  Hope you're still taking it easy - are you going back to school next week?      

littleareca - congrats on starting stimms, although the headaches should lift, you will get tired, so remember to take it a bit easier than normal - no strenuous exercise.  Wishing you lots of luck for stimming and lots of lovely eggs     

Berry - A few girls on here have had acupuncture - but there's enough needles involved in the process for me!!    I like to go to reflexology myself - and not sure if it works in terms of a BFP, but in terms of keeping relaxed and feeling positive its definitely worth it for me.  DrT is very straight talking as you may have noticed!  When you go for your nurses consult you can go through everything with them again, and take along lots of questions - believe me they're used to it!  It might be worth checking the statistics closer to the start of your cycle, but DrT will be taking account of your age and hormone levels, and will be treating you as an individual.  I know its a real drag on the lead up to treatment, but it'll be worth the wait, best thing you can do is keep yourself relaxed and in as positive a mindset on the lead up to your cycle.  Wishing you lots of luck   

Maz - good to see you back from your hols - did you have a good time?

We're off for a night away in a posh hotel tonight - its our 6th weddining anniversary tomorrow!  Might have to squeeze in a bit of holiday shopping as well!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Berry, I'm 34.  I've only been allowed to transfer one back as, like you, I was told that I'm too small for 2 to go back in should they both work out!  I haven't got a clue what Dr T meant when he said your ovaries could handle it!  

We started with the beginning of all our treatment over a year ago now with a visit up to ERI every few  months.  This was mainly for blood tests, scans etc and DH had to have his op too.      

Peanuts, the headaches have more or less gone and I'm currently lounging about on the sofa while DH walks the doggies    I think we're off to look at salmon today  

Can anyone tell me what the view on decaff tea and coffee is? Is it okay to drink this?  I've tried the naturally caffeine free Red Bush but it has such an odd taste. I'm hoping tetley decaff is okay!

xx


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

I am just wondering if anyone knows whether this can be done at the ERI and whether anyone has actually had it done. 

I am due for EC tomorrow morning and I just read that LAH can really improve your chances of success when it gets to ET (assuming I get that far).

I have been a poor responder and only have at most 3 follicles. Dr T wasn't sure that I have 3. 

Good luck to anyone else who is having treatment at the moment.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there

I have merged your post into the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary thread so that all the ladies having treatment there will see it 

Good luck  

Rachel x

This may help aswell..

http://www.nhslothian.scot.nhs.uk/ourservices/edinburghivf/default.asp


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quick one.

Vonnie and SuzandCHarlie - I am so sad to read your news and am sorry that it was not to be for you. Words fail and I only want to say that you are very much in my thoughts and I am wishign you strength, warmth and support to get past your hurt.

A quick general comment on ICSI and blasto at ERI: I am not sure about the relation and resulting chances of IVF and blasto or ICSI and blasto, but althouhg the ERI is new to blasto, they certianly have a very good expert who came from Guys Hospital in London last yar or so. Guys is oneof the leading IF hospitals in the Uk. Ifind that pretty encouraging. 

Me: AF came on Friday, just when I had appointment with Dr T. They squeezed me in for a scna and I started downregging there and then (medicated FET for me!). Now I feel teary and grumpy and worry that because of my ultra light period I shodul have deon a pregnancy test   . I better go to bed.

Take care everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.
A meet up woud be great, sooner better than later for me, but I am flexible. 
Love

caroline


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

vonnie -    so sad for you both.Life is so unfair at times. Successive failures are hard to bear. Fingers crossed the bank situation won't result in redundancies- we've been there twice with dh job so can understand.A holiday is the job and take time out without trying to make a decision.You'll decide what's right for you when you're ready.

suzand charlie- thinking of you both- its very hard after all you go through to get to the point of testing, but it's not for nothing- you've tried your best  

clarabelle-   at that picture. How are you doing in your 2ww? Sorry i missed that  Here's some sticky vibes   

mimou- chickenpox- from the little horrors?     really sorry to hear that -what has the GP said about mini mimou. I was banned from work when I had chickenpox cos there was a pregnant lady at work- suited me fine mind you get well soon.

caroline- thats come round quickly  bring on the "horromoans" - hope you sail through this time. Good luck 

rachel- ooh didn't know there was another thread apart from the still trying to conceive one

apple- hope your EC went well and ET too 

jan- where are you with cycle? lots of lucky vibes     

berry- maybe Dr T thinks that because of your age you dont' really need many drugs as your ovaries are working fine? he wouldn't want to over stim you for instance? its good through frustrating for you that he takes into account your physical make up and ability to carry twins v singleton- your safety has to come first. good luck! Ask all the questions you need to- you are paying them after all. Re acupuncture- try Lena Fong at Mulberry house- a few of us see her. Very good for relaxation and helps with blood flow etc, but only do it if its not an added stress! I'd recommend the natal hypnotherpay relaxation cd for during tx too- brilliant for talking you through everything and preparing yourself.

littlearca- the dreaded headaches you poor thing- hope they pass soon- keep your eye on th eprize to help make it all worth while


helen- it's a tough time but you will get there.

dawn- belated   How was your posh hotel? 

maz- how's tricks? 

elaine- naw you sound like you're bloomin 

hi to everyone else- sorry the electrician is nipping my heels 

off to golf lesson tonight- all part fo the trying to stay sane through IF  
dx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hi i am new to this site i have just recieved my appointment date for the royal infirmary for my first appointment my doctor says my husban has lazy  and thats why we cant concieve naturally i am just wondering if anyone is in the same shoes as i am very scared and would like know what i have coming to me 

thanks in advance


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

well it looks like the paper bag radiation suit just won't cut it for me , clarabelle( shame it would have saved time with the hairdryer in the morning!)
your doggie was working the look so well as well ...

I had to get blood checked and typically am the 1 in 10 with no chickenpox antidodies 
I had to go and get intramuscular immunoglobin shots at the eri this afternoon - but am now immune - my shield of steel !! I can now wield a paintbrush / board rubber with confidence again. Hurrah !!

Clarabelle- how is the 2ww going - are you back to work / keeping busy/sane ? Do you test on Friday. Huge good luck and 

Doodler - hope the golf went well - at least the sun came out for you. Hope all the reno is going well 

Caroline - good luck with the d/regs and hopeyou don't suffer too many side effects.  

Dawn - hope you wedding anniversary was great and shopping too . Good luck with Dr T this week.

Vonnie    How are you both doing? Really hope you get some reaasurance about jobs as well. Take care of yourself   

Elaine - hope you are well and getting everything organised for D day. Take it easy  

Helen - how are you ? Hope you are both looking after yourselves. 

lots of love to you all maz, fionam, hannah, kirsty,kat, katerina,scotlass, appleorchard, chook and everybody else
mimoux x


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone!

mimou - poor you!!  at least you are all 'fixed' now.

scotlass - sorry I can't help you but everyone is really friendly on here and has been really helpful to me.  I'm going through my first ever treatment with ICSI and while its scary its really exciting at times too.  Best of luck to you and DH.

Doodler - hope you have a great golf lesson.  You've certainly got a nice night for it.  Wasn't it a great day today?

Caroline - talk about good timing!  hope you feel better after a good sleep.

I was at ERI this morning and had a scan and blood test.  I've got one follicle at 10mm and 3 smaller ones at aroung 4 - 7mm.  What's odd is that when I was down regging I had more follicles than that at the last scan.  Any ideas where they have gone to?!  I forgot to ask this morning.  EC should be next week, fingers crossed.

One thing i'm panicking over just now is that I've got horrible AF type pains and i'm really really worried that AF is going to start sometime soon.  Is this possible while stimming?  could it just be follicles and eggs being made?   

xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hi littleareca

i think the pains are just your ovaries getting stimmed and the follicles growing- I found it sore especially towards the end of stimming. I don't think it is possible for you to have an af with the drugs you will be on.
good luck for your growing follies 
mimou


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Well, managed to survive a follow up appt with DrT without falling out with him!   Although as my A/F arrived this morning and I was feeling grumpy its small wonder!  

I was all geared up for a fight about needing more tests, but he beat me to it and suggested that he take bloods for m/c tests and arrange for a hysteroscopy.  Now have a sore arm after getting about 10 vials of blood taken.  Should get results in about 6-8 weeks, so am hoping that I might get some answers before moving forward with FET.  Better get some answers, as apparently "its a mystery" as to why I've not had a successful prg!

Littleareca - was that you're first scan on stimms?  Don't get too worried about umber and size of follies just now, sometimes it can take a while to kick in properly.  A/F pains might be bloating from the drugs, try not to worry too much      

Mimou - congrats on your shield of steel!   Now have visions of you fending off pupils with your paintbrush   

Scotlass - glad you found our thread.  Not sure about my DH's sperms, but if its anything like him then yes, its probably lazy!   Best waiting to here what the Docs at the clinic to think, as GP's can sometimes misinterpret results from the specialists.  If there is a problem with his sperm, the likelihood is you'll need ICSI, where they inject the sperm directly into the egg to fertilise it.  There are quite a few girls on here going through similar things, so feel free to ask any questions you might have.  Good luck with your appt, and don't worry about asking them lots of questions - they're used to it.

Doodler - posh hotel was lovely thanks  , a nice treat and great to get some space to ourselves.  How was the golf lesson?  Are you planning to go golfing with DH?  or the ladies?

AnneS - well done for getting started on d/r, here's hoping the side effects aren't too bad and wishing you lots of luck for your FET        

Apple Orchard - HI hun.  I've never heard of anyone having LAH at ERI, so probably worth asking at your next scan.  Would be interested in the answer.  Good luck with your cycle     , let us know how you get on  

Clarabelle - wishing you lots of luck for the rest of your 2ww        .  How you feeling?

I'm not sure whether I'm going to be good enough to organise a meet up before I head off on holiday - am away with work overnight tomorrow and Wed, and then home of the weekend for my cousins baby's Christening (yes, another one!! ), then off on holidays the following week!  Hope you manage to squeeze something in, but if not I'll try my best to organise one when I get back after 13th Oct.

Will try to get back on at the weekend, but if not, wishing you all lots of luck for your cycles
Take care
Dxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn- brilliant news that they took tests today. About time too   That saves you a lot of hassle so good on Dr T. Fingers crossed something simple might crop up to give you an answer and some hope of tx. Another christening- poor you 

mimou- glad to hear they're taking care of you. do you actually have chickenpox or have you been exposed to it? Can just see you doing Rolf Harris with a paint brush 

littlareca- you may get lots of af type pains during tx and with your first cycle everything is new and scarey so you're not alone. If you're having a lot of  pain do double check with them( ask the nurses anyway)I was quite alarmed my first cycle and they did a scan to reassure me.Your ovaries can end up feeling like a bunch of grapes and bloated. The number of follies can vary scan to scan depending on who scans and how carefully they measure them. Sometimes little follies will stop growing as bigger follies take over too.good luck.

scotlass- I second what Dawn said- we thought our problem was male factor after what GP interpreted but ERI said it wasn't a problem. Do ask lots of questions they're used to it and don't worry too much about tx. They and we will help you through so ask away.we were all newbies once  

apple- what does LAH stand for- am I being thick 

Ironically golf is indoors at an evening class but its a good laugh.I was taking divets out the floor tonight  Will play with DH who is also going but if any ladies are up for it..... 
dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your all your responses & support  

Doodler - I’m thinking that Dr T said that he his going to do that with my drugs for the reasons you said, it makes sense...I think   I was looking into Lena Fong at Mulberry house for acupuncture, but now I know one of my friends is using her and I don’t want 2 bump into her at the place and it will arise suspicions as to why I am there. So Dh and I have decided to use  Rachael forrest (www.rachaelforrest.com) 

Feeling so much better today about everything. I just cant wait till I can start the tx….. Only approx 3 months 2 go!!!    

Love
Berry xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Come to join you. I was on this thread a few years ago we had ICSI but it was at ERI so was good to get support from local girls. We are jumping on the rollercoaster again. Just been to clinic saw Dr Keeni (sp?) we were going for FET but we only have one frostie he said there has been no successful pregnancies for 2 years from single embryo transfer so we are now going for a full ICSI cycle again tx will be May no idea where we will find the money but I cant think about that now.

xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Back again, gawd I can't stay away from you too long.  Thanks for all your support last weeek, I certainly needed it.  Still can't believe we got a negative was so sure it was going to work - guess I need to face up to the potential of a future life without kids.  Just been in a daze over the past few days and decided to get a kick up the ass and get on with things as moping about isn't going to change anything.  Going to start running again and got a goal of losing 1/2 stone by Christmas, need something to keep me away from chocolate and wine!!

DH and I are going to have a 'chat' about the future and decide whether its another go with my eggs, DE, adoption or draw a line under it all.  Too be honest I'm so drained I could happily say no more.

Hope you are keeping well, would of replied sooner but didn't have access to the internet until today.  

Take care

Vonnie xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hello everyone. how you all doing??

jane1604- I've also had 1 consultation with Dr Keeni, he seamed very nice. When you wrote about him saying there has been no successful single embryo transfers in the past 2 years was that with frosties or with fresh also? I'm very interested in knowing this as DH and I have decided to go for a single transfer. 

take care

berryxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jane- hi there! think we crossed paths on here when i first started tx but was called moonchild then. Thats a pretty poor statistic for frosties  SET  Can only hope they were difficult cases and that their expertise has improved with new staff etc.So difficult to draw conclusions from stats. Did he say how many cases they were talking about- it may not be representative. good luck with your next try.

Berry- I went to Rachel in my first cycle and she was nice though still learning about the in's and outs of infertility at that time- 2yrs ago. They were trying to set up a combined nutritionist/acupuncture/chinese medicine thing for IF and collects success rates. One of the other acupuncturists saw me after embryo transfer and she was good but is always fully booked. I found Lena more in tune with me but can understand you not wanting to bump into a friend.

Vonnie- you're bound to feel "never again" at this stage. I did too. All you can do is wait and see how you feel later on whether its to carry on or to stop.A nightmare decision unless you're ready to make it IYKWIM. Of course deciding donor eggs takes the time issue out the equation and you can take as long as you want before trying  Do consider different clinics have different approaches too that may suit you better not to take anything away from ERI.


It's still not raining whats going on? 
dx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey there,

Just popping on to say hello.  Bit busy rest of week with a treat for our anniversary on Thursday and a girls spa weekend in Stirling so may only lurk until next week!   Looking forward to it all putting BFN behind us (as much as poss anyway)

Made an appointment with Dr T for 20 October so checked out the list of follow-up-to-a-BFN questions on FF so have made an attempt at preparation!.  Haven't had any weird dreams about him - yet! but he is definitely in my mind now   

Wish i knew more questions to even ask - but is donor egg route an option for us ie over 40, poor responder,ICSI, ?? Guess I'll talk it over with Dr T at appt.

doodler - I did indoor golfing a while ago and what a laugh it was. Good feeling when it all goes well   when it doesn't! I've been going out with my Mum since my Dad died and am really getting into it again!

vonnie - Glad you have come back to chat    .  Know the feeling of never again and also know that even that changes hour to hour, minute to minute etc .Keep on talking with DH is the only thing to do, 

Caroline, hey good to see you back after guiness record book entry of holidays   .  Hope d/r not too !!!!!!! and thinking of you         for FET

Jane1604, welcome back, We were told exactly the same thing about a single frozen embryo transfer which i know was really   when they told us.  Good luck for tx    

Dawn - We're not quite managing a posh hotel for our anniversary but it will be a good meal and a glass (or 2) of fizz!   Great to hear some positive action at your follow up, that would be reassuirng especially as it was AF grump time!     and just before your hols.  Have as "much as you can enjoy" weekend with the christening    

Will probably try and catch up with you all before Stirling departure on Sat afternoon!  

 to all I've missed!
Hx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Vonnie

just back from Bruges and wanted to let you know I was thinking of you and am so very sorry that your result was not a positive one    Look after yourself

Jayne


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

This is a real quickie because I'm knackered!   

Just wanted to thank you for all of your kind thoughts.  I'm actually almost enjoying the 2WW thing.   I think it is because we've never been so close before, and after nearly 7 years of ttc, it's really quite exciting to be (maybe) pregnant.  I am glad I'm back at work this week though, because I think the distraction helps keep me sane!

Mimou, sorry about the nasty jab, but I like the Batfink imagery!  

Dawn, it sounds like a promising visit with Dr T - I hope you get some helpful results back soon.

Vonnie, take care of yourself.  It's nice to see you still around!  

Berry, figures are for frozen transfer.  SET success is about 30% I think...  

Gadzooks, it's not long until Friday - dream make or dream break?  

C xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Clarabelle i agree you need a distraction   

Berry I think me must be talking about frozen SET because that is what we were planning. If I remember right 1 embryo gives you the same chance as a normal fertile couple. They also said there was only 50% chance of the embryo surviving thaw so that put me off too.

Doodler I remember you. Yeah not good stats I am disappointed but I know we had good results with ICSI I know whats coming this time so its not so daunting.

Having that discussion with DH to tell or not to tell family about tx. Already had to lie to someone about why we were out the house on Monday and my SIL works at gp surgery so need to sneak about there too. I have to go for a blood test on Friday, hope no one says to her "I saw your SIL"  

S


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just on really quickly before starting work.  Sorry not been writing on here but its chaos at home cause we are getting new furniture and painting and decorating - cant get near the computer!!  

Have been reading all the posts each day at work and just wanted to say -

Vonnie - was thinking of you lots and was sorry to hear it was a BFN.  Hope you and DH are looking after yourselves and doing lots of quality things together.  

Suzanne and Charlie - so sorry to see it was a BFN for you.  Hope you are both doing ok.  Thinking of you.

Clarabelle - thinking of you during 2ww and glad you have the distraction of work.  Keeping everything crossed for a great result.

Jayne - hope you enjoyed Bruges - never been but would love to go.

Mimou - hope you are ok and the chicken pox threat was not too stressful for you during this time.  

Sorry for no more personals - best get going and start work.  
Off to London for the weekend to stay with DP's mum which will be a nice break.

Hello to everyone that I have missed - speak soon

Hannahx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

vonnie/ suz so sorry you got bfns   nothing i can say... 

doodler hows the renovations going? could have got you cheap golf lessons with my dh  if anyone wants lessons in edinburgh let me know 

dawn glad they are doing tests for you honey, lets hope they get to bottom of problem and can be easily fixed. When are you away on your cruise?

shaz welcome back honey 

clarabel how are you feeling honey? good luck

flash, caroline anne, jan, jayne, minmou, hannah, berry, and everyone i have missed have to run leaving work soon

take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

everyone!

Mimou, Dawn and doodler, thanks for helping out a worried me!  I only get those pains every so often now but they were sore enough to panic me on Monday!  It was the first scan that I had since stimming and I'm hoping it all looks much better on Friday when I go back for my next one.  

Dawn, have a great and relaxing holiday.   Is the hysteroscopy arranged for when you get back?  It's great that Dr T has suggested all this and hopefully you'll get the answers that you need.  

Flash - my sister had ICSI - for entirely different reasons to me.  She went through 8 cycles and ended up going to Nottingham for her final go.  She was 40 at this stage and because her eggs were never that great she had donor eggs and 3 embies put back in.  Only one worked but now she has the most beautiful 4 year old little girl.  Its definitely something worth while talking through with Dr T.  Best of luck    

Clarabell - sending lots of             to you.  Its great that your 2ww is going so well and that you are back to work to take your mind off it all.

Jane - we've decided not to tell family or friends about our treatment.  My sister is the only one who knows that I'm doing it.  I don't think I could cope with all the questions or people asking how its going all the time.  To me its a really personal thing and if it works then I want to enjoy that time with DH and not everyone else!!   

Hannah - good luck with all the decorating etc!

xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Well, it's official - we're back on the IVF rollercoaster again !

I took my long list of meds to the GP and the wonderful woman is writing me NHS prescriptions and sending them to Boots! So I start DR next Tuesday (where has the "scared" emoticon gone when I need it - with the hair that goes up in the air?). It's been more than 3 years since our last (and only) cycle and I don't have a clue what I'm doing. Between the scans and bloods in Glasgow, the rest of the scans and bloods and EC/ET in Nottingham and blood counts for the Clexane in Edinburgh (GPs), it's not going to be straightforward. But I'm taking Doodler - who went much further for her treatment - for my inspiration and I'm going to take one day at a time.

I'm having immune meds, aspirin, clexane, progesterone AND oestrogen (I think - never come across this before - must ask) after ET, and CGH Array testing on the eggs to see if their viable. No idea where this is going to take us - fairly sure it won't involve a baby - but I hope we might get some answers on the losses etc. Even that's not guaranteed though. To be honest, I'm so terrified of all the meds and EC my main goal is coming out of the cycle in one piece - regardless of the outcome baby-wise  .

Suz/Charlie - I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN. I hope that with a fresh cycle, managed carefully to avoid OHSS again, you'll have your dream in the end.

Vonnie - I'm so sad to hear about your BFN. I totally know what you mean about "never again". You just have to give it some time and see what feels right once the dust settles after this cycle.

Clarabelle - have been thinking of you - not long to go now. Sending you loads of    ! Everything has gone so well from EC on - I'll have everything crossed for Friday.

Doodler - Def need to chat re meds - esp where you got IVIG and some wise words on keeping calm  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey can you help me i think i will need to lose weight before they do anything for me does your bmi need to be a certan level and if it it aint that level do they help u lose weight i have tried losing weight before and cant budge anything i am scared now they will just say bye i think we will be having artifical insemination first as its my husband that has weak sperm


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Two weeks of chat takes a while to read and I'm running out of time... 

Helen, Vonnie and Suz and Charlie - so sorry to hear your cycles were negative   - hoping you are managing to get through this horrid time  

Clarabelle - congratulations on being PUPO - sounds like your cycle turned out really well given its start! Good luck for test day    

Re. the comments about lack of success at ERI with one embyro for FET, I wonder if they were talking about having only one embie in total to thaw and then hope to put back - which isn't a very hopeful scenario, rather than thawing several but only putting one back (SET)?  I know two back would have a higher chance (and risk of twins), but key factors are increasing your chances of some surviving the thawing process, and the embryologists being able to choose the best embies.  

lots of love

Katerina


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158165.0


----------

